# Custom Firmware for Atgames Legends Flashback with support for Arcade games



## rrifonas (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi,

I'd like to share my first custom firmware for the Atgames Legends Flashback 2018. *This CFW doesn't work with the Legends Flashback 2019 (the one with 100/110 games).*

It removes the file extension filter from the SD Card and include support to load arcade games from the SD Card using Final Burn Alpha or MAME 2000.

I did not test it extensively, and it may brick the console (as every software update). Since it doesn't affect the base OS or the recovery partition, if it doesn't work for you, or you don't like it, just install the update from the Atgames website again and it will remove all changes.

Please keep in mind this console is more like a Raspberry Pi Zero/Raspberry Pi 2 than a SNES Classic or Super Retro-cade. It's a Dual-Core processor with 128MB NAND/128MB RAM, so a lot of games will run slow or do not run at all. MAME 2000 is the preferred emulator, as it runs everything pretty fast. The extensions for arcade games are weird due to technical limitation, you can read the technical info if you want to know
why.

If anyone find an issue that may affect the console let me know so I will remove the download link.

*Instructions:*
+ Copy arcade_update.img to the SD Card
+ Insert the SD Card with the console powered off
+ Power on and follow the instructions
+ After the console is updated, remove the SD Card and rename or delete .img file
+ Read the additional readme file for additional features

*Release Notes:*
This is the same update as the one released by Atgames in Dec-03, but it includes the following changes:
+ Support for FBA games in 7-zip format (last character in the file name will be dropped in Menu). CPS1, CPS2 and some Neo Geo games work fine with this core (any game larger than Samurai Showdown 4 will fail to load) and you need to press DOWN + Start to insert coins (the menu option is not available)
+ Added MAME 2000 core, so there are 2 options of emulator. _*MAME games must be renamed from .zip to .zim*_. Vertical games will be displayed in 4:3 and some games will have display issues (like Mortal Kombat)
+ The insert coin for the MAME 2000 and FBA cores is partially broken in *CFW 2.8.4*. The only way to add coins is pressing the "MENU" button in the console twice, or press the "Mode" button twice if you have a Genesis controller.
+ Master System and Game Gear games can be run from SD Card (.sms/.gg format)
+ SNES support (.fig)
+ Some settings can be customized in retroplayer.ini
+ Removed texture filter from Capcom games
+ Save states will be deleted when you apply the update. Save them to the SD Card before applying the update

*Technical Info:*
+ Most of these changes were done using a hex editor and playing with the original Menu.
+ This device has MAME 2003 Plus (inside emulator partition) and FBA (inside rom partition), but both cores seem to be locked to the built-in games. MAME has only 4.3MB, which partially confirm this idea.
+ FBA core is being used only for Ghouls 'n' Ghosts. Other games use MAME, MOO or some proprietary core
+ No cores were modified in the emulator partition, _so the gameplay from the built-in games will not be affected_
+ FBA support was added by including the FBA core for SNES Classic. Ghouls 'n' Ghosts still running with this core
+ MAME 2000 core was added by removing one ROM that was not being used in the rom partition (Street Fighter II CE). The core is also for SNES Classic
+ FBA and MAME 2000 were added by editing 2 extensions/emulators assigned to Stella (.a26) and a Colecovision (.cv) in retromenu. It's a quick and dirty mod, so I needed to keep the same number of characters for each extension
+ FBA core supports 7-zip out-of-box, but you will need to re-compress your ROMS to use it
+ MAME 2000 extension '.zim' was chosen because '.zip' is already assigned to the built-in MAME 2003 Plus. I edited the core to replace .zip with .zim
+ Last character for 7-zip games is dropped because the menu is expecting a 3-digit extension. I couldn't find a way to fix it, and some games will be difficult to identify. It doesn't affect internally, as the games are properly loaded (with correct file name)
+ Larger Neo Geo games will fail load due to the available space to expand the games (the whole NAND has 128MB) and also likely due to the total memory (128MB)
+ The "full v2.6 update" released by Atgames (and which this mod is based), has 3 partitions that are fully replaced when you run it:
1) emulator (10MB) -> It's a read-only compressed partition (SquashFS) containing the launcher (retromenu), emulator (retroplayer), and most of the cores. There is also a retroplayer_ro.ini with settings for the emulator
2) rom (48MB) -> Contains the ROMs, game list file and FBA core in a compressed partition (SquashFS)
3) data (4MB) -> retroplayer.ini (game settings/this file is writable and store custom controller layouts among other settings), sdcard_config.ini and save states

UPDATE 1[Jan-24]: 
A couple of users reported that Williams games doesn't work with this core. This is caused by the core working without RetroArch, and trying to create the .nv files inside the read-only partition. While I did not fix the core, I've created an update with a workaround for these games. It's the same update as above but the Williams games will also work.

UPDATE 2 [Jan-30]:
I've updated the download link with the definitive fix for Arcade Games that require reading files from nvram (Williams games). You will see a folder 'mame2000' under GAME folder with the cfg and .nv files.

UPDATE 3 [Dec-04]:
New CFW based on the Atgames update 2.8.4 (20191203). The insert coin for the MAME 2000 and FBA cores is partially broken. The only way to add coins is pressing the "MENU" button in the console twice, or press the "Mode" button twice if you have a Genesis controller.

Download link - Update with FBA, MAME 2000 and Williams games support
Download link - Update v2.8.4 with overlock enabled

The following games are now supported:


```
* Defender
* Defense Command
* Mayday Mai'dez
* Colony 7
* Stargate
* Robotron
* Joust
* Bubbles
* Splat
* Sinistar
* Blaster
* Mystic Marathon
* Turkey Shoot
* Inferno
* Joust 2
```


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 1, 2019)

This definitely makes a LOT of possibilities for this humble bit of cheap hardware.

you can expect audio latency that varies depending on emulator and arcade platform.  but you can get a LOT of older games running, and even cps1 and 2, and the smaller neo geo. just be sure to always plug both controllers in if you want to play a 2p simultaneous arcade game.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 2, 2019)

Anyone else having trouble with battery backed games not saving with this, or is it just me? they get written to \DATA but never loaded again. not for genesis or nes.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 3, 2019)

Waring. this console does not support SRAM (it creates them, but does not load them).  Considering that the Genesis Flashback HD DOES support them, i suspect this was intentional.  Which is too bad because i prefer wired controllers, and the ones it uses are somewhat decent genesis controller clones that are probably compatible with real hardware. This also most likely means there is no way to get arcade games that require an nvram reset to boot to work ever.  guess we are stuck with williams arcade hits for genesis to play joust.


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 3, 2019)

Their 'retroplayer' is broken for battery backup but we are definitely at profit if you look at the original firmware (with no SD Card support) and the current state (with Genesis/NES/Master System/Game Gear/Sega CD/MAME 2000/FBA).

Return it and buy a SNES Classic is always an option...


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jan 3, 2019)

the machine was horrendously nerfed from the getgo. it was a step forward in emulation quality but 2 steps back in hardware power and output. what rrifonas did is nothing short of remarkable with the few resources this system has.
deep down i wanted a more powerful android running device over last years .


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 3, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> the machine was horrendously nerfed from the getgo. it was a step forward in emulation quality but 2 steps back in hardware power and output. what rrifonas did is nothing short of remarkable with the few resources this system has.
> deep down i wanted a more powerful android running device over last years .


The Super Retro-cade hardware or any cheap android box using a quad-core Rockchip processor would be awesome. Their 2018 hardware are very specialized boxes - they were made for the built-in games with almost no room for customizations.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 3, 2019)

Yeah super retrocade is nice and already takes roms out of the box, but it's also twice the price. It uses retroarch for all it's stuff too, possibly in violation of licenses.

snes classic is expensive.  

this device, with hack, is decent for it's price. you get two wired genesis style 6 button controllers, a power supply, and the device. 

if someone gifts it to you, this firmware is nice. but if you have 60-80 bucks to spare, the super retrocade and or hackable snes classic are better.

fair warning save states do NOT save the sram on this device!  so only save state in game. do NOT go back to title or menu screen before saving state! you will lose everything and have to start all over!


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 3, 2019)

I have the SNES Classic, and it is good for its price as it runs almost everything up to MAME 2010 and there is a 'scene' around it to improve the emulators/cores. 
Another good and cheap device is the Amazon Fire TV Stick 4K. It has almost the same hardware as the PS Classic and I bought one for $35, you can sideload RetroArch and other Android emulators. If you have a XBOX One controller around it can be turned into a retrogame machine and runs games up to PS1.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 16, 2019)

There' is a new update, but i cannot download it.

unless i inspect, and undisable the button. lollerstakes. 

it still says its' 2.6, but i think joe and mac returns works better, and maybe even edward randy.


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 17, 2019)

I did the same trick and used "Get-FileHash" PowerShell to confirm this is exactly the same v2.6 update.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 17, 2019)

Odd. then why did they change it?  strange... oh well will redo the custom update. was hoping they fixed sram support.

They lso seem to have a very strangely editied galaga rom. it has no copyright message in either attract mode or coinup screen!  but it does have a custom high score list mentioning bandai namco ent.


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 17, 2019)

They have updated some ROMs in version 2.3 (when they also updated or replaced some emulators). SSF2 is clearly an updated ROM, Hong Kong has the current flag instead of the one from when HK was a British colony.


----------



## element1500 (Jan 23, 2019)

i installed the custom update but i can't open any mame roms. i renamed to .zim and they appear on the console but won't run do i have to install one of the emulaters mentioned on the sd card? or is there somewhere i can get working roms for it? sorry am new to this


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 23, 2019)

You can find MAME 2000 (or 0.37b5) romset at archive.org.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 24, 2019)

Okay anyone have a list of working/not working games for the mame2000 and fba cores?

and is this fba fba2012, fba2016 or something else?

I can give some entries.
williams games: not working, can't press reset button to get past nvram settings restore screen.
games with samples: can't seem to find them, but most play without them.
altbeast.zim, altbeas2.zim not working, improper emulation.
blktiger.zim:working
bbros.zim:working, small amounts of audio crackle.
baddudes.zim:working, but audio latency is HORRIBLE!!!!! music is correct speed, though.
galaga88.zim:working
gaunt2.zim:working
gaunt2p.zim:working, but difficulty is unfairly hard in this revision
gnga.zim:working
goldnaxe.zim:working (played to end)
jrpacman.zim:working
mspacman.zim:working
pacman.zim:working
tetrisbl.zim:working
wardner.zim:working

msword.7z:working
unsquad.7z:working
willow.7z:working

pretty sure all cps1 and neo geo games that fit in memory work in FBA.


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 24, 2019)

Fba is the current version.
There are some compatibility lists around for the SNES classic or Raspberry Pi, try searching for MAME4All compatibility list like the one for Retropie. The compatibility should be similar except for games that need additional settings (like Williams games) or games with weird resolution (like MK2, MK3). System 16 and System 18 games are known to have issues with older MAME versions. Altered Beast is fixed only in MAME 2010.
Games with vertical orientation will show as horizontal in MAME 2000, this is a known issue with the core.

Games with samples work if you create a samples folder and store the samples as .zim. I've tested Space Invaders and it works fine.

EDIT:
I've found the issue with the Williams games and it should be easy to fix if the instructions to compile libretro cores for ARM are available and/or understandable.

The code to define the additional directories in MAME 2000 is dumb, it expects some variables being passed by the frontend and set the directories as "NULL" if it doesn't receive any input.
This is what happens when a game is loaded:

```
SYSTEM_DIRECTORY: (null)
CONTENT_DIRECTORY: (null)
SAVE_DIRECTORY: (null)
MAME2000_SYS_DIRECTORY: (null)/mame2000
MAME2000_SAVE_DIRECTORY: (null)/mame2000
```
The code from MAME2003 and FBA is smarter and creates its "system directory" under the games directory if there is not input from the frontend.

I've also found that the core tries to create a folder "(null)" in the same path as the emulator, which is read-only. A quick workaround would be create the .nv files externally and create an update with these files. I've tested with Joust and it worked.
@Zaphod77, can you share the list of Williams games? I will create a .nv file and include in a new update.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 24, 2019)

ahh that's why it didn't work. the samples have to be .zim too.

Well i can tell you bubble bobble does not work right in mame 2000, because the mcu simulation is not accurate. was a while before it got decapped.

when i look for fba cores for snes, i see 2012 and 2016. 

but i've also seen lists that say goldnaxe doesn't work, and it DOES work fine.

so i want the mame .37b5 master workign games list, whihc i cant' seem to find anywhere (it predates GAME_NOT_WORKING flag, so...

Anyway more testing

System16 in FBA core: everything i try works, but too slow. even bloxeed lags when the garbage bar is flashing.
snowbros.zim: runs, but sound and music is too fast.  
dkong.zim: works, with dkong.zim sample file in sanples
dkongjr.zim:works, needs dkongjr.zim sample file
ckong.zim:works, sound is a bit off, but it was always that way in mame back then.
monkeyd.zim:works, but colors are WAY wrong.
frogger.zim:works
tmnt2po.zim:works
tmnt22p.zim:works, gets past the nvram screen onn its' own.
simpsn2p.zim:works, gets past nvram init on it's own.
ddragonu.zim:works. doesn't lag any more than real game does. maybe even goes too fast at times.
congo.zim:works. needs congo.zim sample file
gaplus.zim:works, needs galaga.zim explosion sample.
slapbtuk.zim:works, non bootlegs don't work right.
solarfox.zim:works.
rtype.zim: works.
fpointbl.zim:works.
rastan.zim:works
ghostb.zim:works. significantly different from Meikyu Hunter G.
superpac.zim: works.


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 24, 2019)

About the list, I've seen that an user in AtariAge has tested several games, maybe you can contact him to get more information. 

MAME 2000 is good to have some fun, the emulation was awful at that time, it was more focused in playability than accuracy. Mortal Kombat for example runs at full speed, but the audio has like 1 second delay. 

I think I've got the list of Williams games, there are only 4 or 5 so it should be easy to create the nv files.

Konami games work because they don't expect a reset to read the nv memory. If they can't read the file they just go ahead.

System 16 games are very slow with any core except MAME 2000. Quad-core devices can run them really well.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 24, 2019)

the main ones i want are joust/2 and bubbles. and should try robotron as well.  FBA DOES store nvram properly in fba folder, but even for the games that write a new one on boot, mame 2000 is not storing them.

as an alternative, there are patches for the williams games i think to skip the checkup and force a default nvram. the old dos williams collectin patcheed the roms so their self test went by fast.


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 25, 2019)

As I commented before MAME 2000 has a weird way to look for the content folder... if the front end does not return a directory it tries to create a folder called (null) in the same path as the emulator. In our case this path is read only and it fails.

Other MAME versions and FBA have a different logic, if the front end does not return the path, they create the files under a folder in the content dir.

As a workaround I will create the nvram externally and add to the emulator partition. That will fix these games expecting to read data from nvram on boot.

If you know how to compile the core for arm you are more than welcome to fix the code... the file is called libretro.c


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 25, 2019)

I see the issue.

the issue is that the system directory isn't being set by the frontend, so the system directorty is NULL, so the save directory is also NULL, which terminates the string.  you will NEVER be able to make stuff load, even by copying it onto the emulator partition, because the starting null from before stuff is tacked onto it terminates the string.

The save directory is set before the game is loaded, and the code doesn't know the ROM path until the game is loaded.  BUT the nvram and hi and all those directories are set AFTER the load.

So we have to patch starting at line 713 to instead of work off of core_save_directory, which is null, and cant' have stuff added onto it, to instead work from IMAMEBASEPATH, which is set above there to be the load path for the rom. 

with this you can make the games save highscores too.

since IMAMEBASEPATH is (char *) and the nvdir and whatnot are ALSO (char*) it should be simple to do the patch. i do not have an arm cross compiler though.

anyone here have a cross compiler to fix this?


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 25, 2019)

It creates a folder (null) in the same path as emulator, and a mame2000 folder inside with the contents. I already tested this in a Tinkerboard (much better HW, but it's a Rockchip processor) setting the partition as read-write.
I've also tested the solution in the Legends Flashback, and it works fine. I just need to test a couple of games now (tested only Joust) and I will release the update today.

One fix for the core is to hard-code this "NULL" as /media/usbhd-mmcblk0p1/GAME, it fix the issue and the 'mame2000' folder structure will be created. A more elegant solution is to copy the code from MAME 2003 where if the 'front end' does not pass the variables it assumes that SYSTEM DIRECTORY is the the content directory.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 25, 2019)

well just because it has an nvram prewritten doesn't mean you can change it.

The code there DOES load content directory, which if i'm right is the DATA directory.

So

what happens if you replace the existing genesis gx plus core with the snes classic one? it may actually give you the ability to load nvram?
or the one form the genesis flashback 2018, which DOES load them?


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 25, 2019)

I've added the new update to the first post. The update will allow the Williams games to load.

The limitation with the Genesis Core looks different. The core is shared between Genesis Flashback and the Legends Flashback, they have exactly the same hash, this confirms the issue is the emulator - and it can't be replaced. 
Replacing the core with the one from SNES Classic creates another issue with 6-button controller.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 25, 2019)

but when it's in th genesis flashback it DOES load nvram, and when it's in the legends, it doesn't!

thsi means it's some differenc ein what the frontend sets...  are you sure the cores are binary identical?


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 25, 2019)

Now i'm trying to trace the plus gx code, and figure out how the hell they managed to break it on the legends flashback but not the genesis one.

they also clearly ave some hackery to use thier own 6 button controllers that don't have mode buttons on them.  that's probably why the snes classic core doesn't work. 

btw there are in fact games that detect the mode button on the 6 button controller. atgames is probably unaware of this.  their clone 6 button controller has no mode button, and most likely is stuck in 6 button mode.

oddly enough, this mode button feature is undocumented, but the games do use it.

what does replacing the core do to the 6 button controller?  and why does replacing nes cores work but replacing their core doesn't.

the console cores that run on the device seem to use the retroarch api to load and save sram and savestates, as well as rewind.

I'm having real trouble seeing this as anything but deliberate crippling on their part.


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 25, 2019)

The core is the same. The emulator is set for 6-button controller, and I think the core can make the problematic games work. Golden Axe 2 works fine, this is the same behavior from the RetroArch cores in Windows. They don't rely on the mode button so Atgames mapped it as the "mode" button.
The Genesis Plus GX implementation from SNES Classic give some issues with 6-button controllers games (some games work as 3-buttons only).
The problem with battery save in Genesis core is in their emulator, unfortunately.
I really don't understand why you are complaining so much about the battery save for Genesis... Save State work just fine for these games and it's better than the original save.
And I still think this device is doing 'too much' for a $45 (or less) device.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 25, 2019)

the main reason i'm complaining is that save states do NOT include the sram.

so if you save, quit to menu, save state, then load it, you will have an empty save menu and lose everything!

A real world case for this. you save at the start of a boss battle in an rpg.  You try to beat it. you get hosed by bad luck. you load state and try again. you get hosed again.  you shut it off and go to bed.

You try again tomorrow. you load your state and you are back there.  But you just cannot win. You game over, and get sentto the title screen. you can just continue, right? Nope. save is gone!

If the sram was saved in the save state (as most emulators do), it would be there waiting for you, and you would be fine. the game helpfully asks you what save state to load if there is one.

but rpgs generally won't let you continue after a wipe without returning to the title screen. which is not a safe pace to save state when the sram is not included in the save state, and sram files are not loaded when you return to the emulator.

If the game actually loads the save data before the menu is printed, like say zelda most likely does, than its' not an isue.  but say phantasy star 2 goes back to the titel screen afte a wipe. and if your save is before you bring up the load menu...

The leaving sram out of the save state is actually a brilliant idea, because many people have lost sram by loading a state.  It was actually a masterstroke... on the genesis flashback. but this fix is pointless if the sram files are not loaded. In that case it would be better to include the sram in the save state.

normally you should either save state or use ingame saves.  using save states instead of ingame works fine for action games. but not for rpgs. normally even if you save state into a corner in an rpg, you can return to your last ingame save after you die.  but with this console, you can't do that unless it was made during this session with it.

This is a unique brand of crippling that no other device does.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 27, 2019)

On the bright side, there is a way to run bubble bobble arcade on this. 

if you grab the boblbobl rexux bootleg, you can take the bb3 bb4 abd bb5 roms, and replace the normal boblbobl roms with them. this gets you a working bubble bobble with correct enemy behavior. 

if you got it right, the title screen will say Bubble Bobble BOOTLEG REDUX, the demo will  say bubbles instead of bobbles. and the game plays great.


----------



## HopTronix (Jan 27, 2019)

@rrfonas excellent work! I installed the previous firmware version last week and was exited only to get to Mame Defender and find it hangs. Now it’s nearly perfect with the Williams firmware fix. Thanks for the hard work in the ATgames systems! I now have the Atari flashback and this one working well. Now to work on the Sega flashback 2017 Dash and 2018 custom firmware's.


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 27, 2019)

HopTronix said:


> @rrfonas excellent work! I installed the previous firmware version last week and was exited only to get to Mame Defender and find it hangs. Now it’s nearly perfect with the Williams firmware fix. Thanks for the hard work in the ATgames systems! I now have the Atari flashback and this one working well. Now to work on the Sega flashback 2017 Dash and 2018 custom firmware's.


Thanks.
There is a couple of custom firmware for Sega Flashback 2018, one unlocks all extensions (adding support for Master System, Game Gear and Sega CD from SD Card), and other adding support for Picodrive (it fixes PAL games and have 32x support, but it breaks GG and Sega CD). Unfortunately the menu app has only one slot to add cores so it's no possible to have Genesis Plus GX and Picodrive in the same partition.
I've made "something" for the Genesis Flashback HD 2017 but I'm still struggling with a "legal issue" - I could replace the built-in emulator with MD.Emu, which is "free" if you compile for yourself. I've also added support to load RetroArch as it is a game in the launcher, and I may release this mod. Unfortunately it's not possible to launch the games directly with RetroArch.


----------



## markwkidd (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi folks. I'm one of the maintainers of the MAME 2003 and MAME 2003-Plus. I'm also a contributor to MAME 2000. Thanks for your work to make improved versions available on this platform!

I wanted to let you know that if you are making changes and improvements to the cores in order to make them function better in this environment, we're very friendly to PRs upstream. For example, we've helped work with (S)NES Classic, PSX Classic, and Switch hackers to ensure that the MAME cores work well in those environments.

I don't generally monitor these forums, but if you tag me I'll try to take a look. The best ways to contact me and the other MAME 2003 coders are our github repo at https://github.com/libretro/mame2003-plus-libretro or the #programming channel of the libretro Discord server at https://discord.gg/C4Huaca

Thanks again!


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 28, 2019)

no these are just recompiled binaries he's dropping in.  they are unmodified.

but the system directory is not always writable.  So changing the code to default to making a subdirectory off of the content directory, or or where the rom is loaded from if that fails would be a big improvement. ANother improvement would be adding nvram bootstraps to mame 2000.


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 30, 2019)

markwkidd said:


> Hi folks. I'm one of the maintainers of the MAME 2003 and MAME 2003-Plus. I'm also a contributor to MAME 2000. Thanks for your work to make improved versions available on this platform!
> 
> I wanted to let you know that if you are making changes and improvements to the cores in order to make them function better in this environment, we're very friendly to PRs upstream. For example, we've helped work with (S)NES Classic, PSX Classic, and Switch hackers to ensure that the MAME cores work well in those environments.
> 
> ...



Hi markwkidd, Thank you to post here, I really appreciate your input here!

I've seen that MAME 2003 (and MAME 2003 Plus) have the issue with the default path to create the 'mame2003' folder fixed, if it can't get the system variables from the 'front-end' (RetroArch), then it fallback to the "Content Directory" (aka ROMs directory). MAME 2000, in other hand, tries to create a directory called "(null)" under the same path as the executable calling the core, which is a problem for the Atgames device as the partition with the emulator is read-only. This "null" comes from some variables set in libretro.c. 

I think I know how to fix it by trying to merge the changes from MAME 2003 Plus into libretro.c, the only problem is that I've never compiled any libretro core for Linux on ARM (I've done with Android before). The change will allow the core to create the 'mame2000' folder structure to store nvram data, game settings and maybe hi-scores in the same place as the ROMs are stored in SD Card. 
I will check if I can implement the changes and compile the core by myself, and I will get in touch using these channels (GitHub or Discord) if I have questions.


----------



## SchmalzTech (Jan 30, 2019)

So maybe I have bunk ROMs, but I loaded the firmware and tried to get it to see ROMs on the SD card after removing the firmware update files from it and reinserting, and I don't see any. Do I need them in a subdirectory on the SD card? It's formatted FAT32. I tried naming the .zip files to .zim, and also recompressed some to .7z files and all I see is the stock games.


----------



## Zaphod77 (Jan 30, 2019)

the firmware update MUST be named "arcade_update.img", and MUST be in the root of the card.

roms go in a folder named GAME (all upper case), and must have no spaces in filename.

having done so they will be in the SD Card section.


----------



## SchmalzTech (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks, the GAME folder is what I am missing. I was able to successfully load the firmware.


----------



## markwkidd (Jan 30, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> Hi markwkidd, Thank you to post here, I really appreciate your input here!
> 
> I've seen that MAME 2003 (and MAME 2003 Plus) have the issue with the default path to create the 'mame2003' folder fixed, if it can't get the system variables from the 'front-end' (RetroArch), then it fallback to the "Content Directory" (aka ROMs directory). MAME 2000, in other hand, tries to create a directory called "(null)" under the same path as the executable calling the core, which is a problem for the Atgames device as the partition with the emulator is read-only. This "null" comes from some variables set in libretro.c.
> 
> ...



Do I understand correctly that the Atari device is using RetroArch as the mame2003 frontend?

If so, is it the case that you cannot change the RetroArch settings in retroarch.cfg in order to designate a different libretro SYSTEM path?


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 31, 2019)

markwkidd said:


> Do I understand correctly that the Atari device is using RetroArch as the mame2003 frontend?
> 
> If so, is it the case that you cannot change the RetroArch settings in retroarch.cfg in order to designate a different libretro SYSTEM path?



No, that's not correct. The device running MAME 2003 plus is the Legends Flashback, which emulates some arcade games and Atgames is using a custom core with only the licensed games enabled. They also have their own emulator to load the cores so we don't have retroarch.cfg.

While 'playing' with this device, I've added support to MAME 2000 core, and it has been working well except for games requiring to read the nvram to run (Williams games). I've seen the code to set the directories in MAME 2000 is different from MAME 2003 (plus), causing the core to create a directory "(null)" if the 'front-end' is not passing the content_path. I could copy the newer code and include into MAME 2000. I've attached libretro.c with the changes if you want to validate or potentially include in the repository.

With that said, I've been able to compile a working MAME 2000 core with this fix implemented, and it is working fine. With the right hardware and packages it's not that difficult to build it. The only 'hack' I'm still using in this core is to 'mask' zip files as 'zim'. It is needed to avoid conflict with the original core in this device, the menu in this device load the cores based on file extension. I've started to look at the code to read zip files but it was too difficult to change it in the code so I've just 'hacked' the extension with a hexadecimal editor. I may try to improve this later.

Anyway, now there is a 'clean' solution to run the Williams games and arcade games saving data to nvram. If anyone want to try it, I'm updating the first post with the link to this update, which I think it will be the definitive update for this device with the current firmware version (v2.6)


----------



## markwkidd (Jan 31, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> No, that's not correct. The device running MAME 2003 plus is the Legends Flashback, which emulates some arcade games and Atgames is using a custom core with only the licensed games enabled. They also have their own emulator to load the cores so we don't have retroarch.cfg.
> 
> While 'playing' with this device, I've added support to MAME 2000 core, and it has been working well except for games requiring to read the nvram to run (Williams games). I've seen the code to set the directories in MAME 2000 is different from MAME 2003 (plus), causing the core to create a directory "(null)" if the 'front-end' is not passing the content_path. I could copy the newer code and include into MAME 2000. I've attached libretro.c with the changes if you want to validate or potentially include in the repository.
> 
> ...



Thank you for getting me up to speed. This code looks fine to me, and my basic test of compiling it and running it in Windows 10 with RetroArch worked fine.

Therefore, I'm going to go ahead and put in a PR to add everything except the `zim/ZIM` extension support. Thank you for working on this and I'm glad to look over any more improvements like this that come out of your work with this hardware.

Here's a link to the MAME 2000 PR: https://github.com/libretro/mame2000-libretro/pull/69


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 31, 2019)

Cool! The zim is just a hack for this device, you would not expect to have it in the official code. 

Thanks for submitting the pull-request.


----------



## markwkidd (Jan 31, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> Cool! The zim is just a hack for this device, you would not expect to have it in the official code.
> 
> Thanks for submitting the pull-request.



Glad to help a little bit. It's merged now.


----------



## HopTronix (Feb 1, 2019)

Probably old news, but have you seen the Atgames credits page with the source codes?
https://www.atgames.us/pages/credits


----------



## markwkidd (Feb 1, 2019)

HopTronix said:


> Probably old news, but have you seen the Atgames credits page with the source codes?
> https://www.atgames.us/pages/credits




*Not Found*
The requested URL /a7u3p9s2-storage001/afz/8650.zip was not found on this server.


----------



## HopTronix (Feb 1, 2019)

markwkidd said:


> *Not Found*
> The requested URL /a7u3p9s2-storage001/afz/8650.zip was not found on this server.


Interesting, the other two links work fine. Have to email and see if the link is broken for legends.


----------



## HopTronix (Feb 2, 2019)

Response from Atgames: “Thank you for taking the time to contact customer support. This is Newton from AtGames Sales and Marketing. Our development team is currently on vacation for Chinese New Year. I will forward your request and see if it is possible once they have returned.

My apologies for the inconvenience,”


----------



## Zaphod77 (Feb 6, 2019)

ROFL! They ADMIT IT! 

this is funny. 

as for why you can't add mame games with stock firmware....

this quote from mamedev

"After signing an agreement, cabinet owners that include legitimate licensed ROMs may be permitted to include a version of MAME that runs those ROMs and nothing more."

Since atgames licensed every rom, and the bundled mame core only runs roms they have licensed, they are legally allowed to put it in, even though the versions are before the GPL change.

their use of FBA (for one built in game) is questionable.


----------



## element1500 (Feb 11, 2019)

do you need to create a mame2000 folder in the game folder? for the zim files to work?


----------



## rrifonas (Feb 12, 2019)

No, just copy them to the GAME folder.


----------



## element1500 (Feb 12, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> No, just copy them to the GAME folder.


i think i need a step by step because i cant get any game to work , i installed the new update but the mame2000 folder doesnt appear and i cant get the mame games nor the cps1,2,3 nor neo geo games to run


----------



## rrifonas (Feb 12, 2019)

You are likely using a wrong romset. You need the right romset for MAME 2000 (0.37b5), and CPS2 will only work well with FBA, which needs the roms recompressed as 7-zip (.7z).


----------



## HopTronix (Feb 12, 2019)

HopTronix said:


> Interesting, the other two links work fine. Have to email and see if the link is broken for legends.



Ok, the source code for the Flashback Legends is back online:
https://www.atgames.us/pages/credits


----------



## Zaphod77 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hmm. i can't figure out why bad dudes has the music speed wrong. unless they just distributed the original code and not their modification....


----------



## gilbertm (Jul 27, 2019)

Has anyone been able to run Sega CD games using this firmware? According to the first post they should run but none of them are working, either in bin/cue or chd format.


----------



## rrifonas (Jul 27, 2019)

Do you have the BIOS files in the same folder as the games? BIOS files (bios_CD_U.bin, bios_CD_E.bin, bios_CD_J.bin) are required for Sega CD to work.


----------



## Storm420 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi, I installed another .img am a novice computer user. I got it from another forum so that a SD card with roms or bins or alternate game files can be used on this console. Your has an .ini and should I just re-update? I really want to add joust 1 and 2 and the other games you listed are now supported but not sure where those are at. I've googled roms but still confused as the extensions of files and what will work with this console. Thank you...


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Aug 27, 2019)

I am having some problems with Final Burn Alpha. I have the set v0.2.97.43 and have extracted the files and recompressed as .7z files and placed them in my "GAME" folder. The roms show up in the SD card list but fail to load. I guess I'm missing something. is this the wrong set? am I missing some bios or something? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HeavyManto (Aug 31, 2019)

there is a new update firmare for these release?


----------



## rrifonas (Sep 1, 2019)

Storm420 said:


> Hi, I installed another .img am a novice computer user. I got it from another forum so that a SD card with roms or bins or alternate game files can be used on this console. Your has an .ini and should I just re-update? I really want to add joust 1 and 2 and the other games you listed are now supported but not sure where those are at. I've googled roms but still confused as the extensions of files and what will work with this console. Thank you...



I don't know if this updates from the "other forum" is the same as this one so I can't tell you the differences.
You can download the one here and run some tool to compare the hash to confirm if it is the same file. The .ini file is intended to change some settings, it's optional and you must remove it from the SD Card after applying the settings, it's described in the Readme.txt. 
And you will need to search for a MAME 2000 romset (MAME 0.37b5) by yourself. Start looking at archive.org. At the end you will only need to rename the .zip rom to .zim.



Draxxon said:


> I am having some problems with Final Burn Alpha. I have the set v0.2.97.43 and have extracted the files and recompressed as .7z files and placed them in my "GAME" folder. The roms show up in the SD card list but fail to load. I guess I'm missing something. is this the wrong set? am I missing some bios or something? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Any specific game? Most of the games run slow, so I've tried mostly CPS1/CPS2/Neo Geo games which are optimized for slower ARM processors. The processor on this console is not bad, but I realized it's heavily under-clocked (I think it runs at 860MHz instead of 1.5GHz), and I really don't know how to force it to run faster. You will need the BIOS if you are playing Neo Geo games. If I recall the BIOS (neogeo.zip) can be kept in .zip format, but you can try as .zip and .7z.



HeavyManto said:


> there is a new update firmare for these release?
> View attachment 178080


No, no new update. The update in the first topic is based on the latest firmware available - 20181217.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Sep 1, 2019)

nothing specific, I got everything else running but FBA. I would be fine with cps1/2. I have found the bios files but didn't know where to place them or what format they needed to be. I was starting to question if v0.2.97.43 was the correct romset.


----------



## rrifonas (Sep 1, 2019)

This romset should work. The best way to test is to install RetroArch on your PC and load the .7z files with FBNeo core. If the game loads with FBNeo, it should work on the Flashback.


----------



## HeavyManto (Sep 1, 2019)

thank you guys. I have update with your firmware and i have play with wonder boy deluxe. I live it! unfortunately I have downloaded other roms but only very few work. Some don't even leave. Others seem to start with a black screen and then return to the main screen. Are there any recommendations on roms to look for? It is possible to run the roms .md work?

thaks


----------



## rrifonas (Sep 1, 2019)

HeavyManto said:


> thank you guys. I have update with your firmware and i have play with wonder boy deluxe. I live it! unfortunately I have downloaded other roms but only very few work. Some don't even leave. Others seem to start with a black screen and then return to the main screen. Are there any recommendations on roms to look for? It is possible to run the roms .md work?
> 
> thaks



Nice, so the firmware/core is working. The best way to test is to install RetroArch and the same core (MAME 2000) in your PC and test the roms. If the roms work in RetroArch, they will likely work on the Legends Flashback. 

.md files (Genesis games) = rename them to .bin and remove the spaces on the file names


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Sep 1, 2019)

you can rename the extension .md to .smd also. Quick question, can the colecovision and tg-16 etc fba roms work on the Legends Flashback?


----------



## HeavyManto (Sep 1, 2019)

ok in effect the roms not work on flashback not run on RetroArch. But i have play MK1, MK2 on RetroArch perfect but on flashbak i see this. Thre is special setting to fix rotate image?

Thanks


----------



## HeavyManto (Sep 1, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> .md files (Genesis games) = rename them to .bin and remove the spaces on the file names



It work!!!! And for NES/SNES game? I would play super mario bros but i not found on mame 2000


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Sep 1, 2019)

Mortal Kombat 4.0 works. T-Unit Midway boards do not. I have a  PSClassic running retroarch and loaded up some games with FBNeo and they worked. I tried them on the legends and they don't. I tried putting bios in the 'game' folder with the roms, same as sega-cd. do they go in the 'fba' folder?

I have the neogeo.zip and some other bios. Anyways Im trying to get MSH, XCOTA, AVP, something CPS2 to work. But I keep failing. I finally got Sega-CD with sound working on my own, but im stuck trying to put something better than SF2 on this Legends Flashback.


----------



## rrifonas (Sep 2, 2019)

Draxxon said:


> you can rename the extension .md to .smd also. Quick question, can the colecovision and tg-16 etc fba roms work on the Legends Flashback?


I never tried. This is the regular core, so it should work if the files are named correctly. 



HeavyManto said:


> ok in effect the roms not work on flashback not run on RetroArch. But i have play MK1, MK2 on RetroArch perfect but on flashbak i see this. Thre is special setting to fix rotate image?
> 
> Thanks


Midway T-Unit games don't work, there is something wrong with the emulator. As commented by Draxxon, Mortal Kombat version 4.0 works because it's based on a Y-Unit board. 



Draxxon said:


> Mortal Kombat 4.0 works. T-Unit Midway boards do not. I have a  PSClassic running retroarch and loaded up some games with FBNeo and they worked. I tried them on the legends and they don't. I tried putting bios in the 'game' folder with the roms, same as sega-cd. do they go in the 'fba' folder?
> 
> I have the neogeo.zip and some other bios. Anyways Im trying to get MSH, XCOTA, AVP, something CPS2 to work. But I keep failing. I finally got Sega-CD with sound working on my own, but im stuck trying to put something better than SF2 on this Legends Flashback.



X-Men vs Street Fighter, Super Street Fighter II and Marvel vs Capcom work. I will try to unbox my Legends Flashback tomorrow and test some of these games again. Don't expect anything much better than SF2 running on this console.


----------



## HeavyManto (Sep 2, 2019)

Can run NES/SNES? I must rename rom extentios?
thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Draxxon said:


> Mortal Kombat 4.0 works. T-Unit Midway boards do not.



I not found Mortal Kombat 4.0  for mame. what emulator does it work with?


----------



## HeavyManto (Sep 2, 2019)

Mk,MK2,MK3 work with sega rom but it have a very poor graphics details. In the other hands all sega game work pretty with save/restore state


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Sep 3, 2019)

## Emulating consoles
You can emulate consoles (with specific romsets, dats are also in the [dats](dats/) directory) by prefixing the name of the roms with `XXX_` and removing the `zip|7z` extension, or using the `--subsystem XXX` argument in the command line, here is the list of available prefix :
* CBS ColecoVision : `cv`
* MSX 1 : `msx`
* Nec PC-Engine : `pce`
* Nec SuperGrafX : `sgx`
* Nec TurboGrafx-16 : `tg`
* Sega GameGear : `gg`
* Sega Master System : `sms`
* Sega Megadrive : `md`
* Sega SG-1000 : `sg1k`

So do I unzip the turbo grafx FBA bonk file, re zip as a .7z file, rename the file "tg_bonk.7z, then use advanced renamer to remove the .7z extension, then place the file in the "GAME" folder?
That's what I tried but I didnt have any luck. Is it possible to get bonk and other TG16 games running?

I finally did get FBAlpha working. I was Extracting to a folder and re-compressing the folder. Once I compressed the individual program files into a 7z without the folder they worked.


----------



## rrifonas (Sep 3, 2019)

I was reading about the support for consoles in FBA and it needs the --subsystem, so it won't work on this console.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Sep 11, 2019)

I finally got everything working and have done some actually playing. It seems like later Capcom games (like SFA3) tend to crash often. I'm guessing its the rewind feature that is doing it. also, after the crash, no roms will load until I do a hard reset.


----------



## rrifonas (Sep 12, 2019)

Draxxon said:


> I finally got everything working and have done some actually playing. It seems like later Capcom games (like SFA3) tend to crash often. I'm guessing its the rewind feature that is doing it. also, after the crash, no roms will load until I do a hard reset.


It's not rewind feature, but the total memory and the tempfs partition. 
The device has only 128MB RAM and a 128MB NAND, with a very small tempfs partition to extract the games.
Any game larger than Samurai Showdown 4 will crash while extracting the game. And the files won't be deleted until you restart the device. That's the beauty of the read-only partitions, the device will never brick due to this kind of issues like free disk space.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Sep 13, 2019)

Thanks for the info. I've learned a lot tinkering with this little system. Speaking of the rewind feature, that's where this little system really shines, in my opinion. Thanks again for all the help!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Thanks for the info. I've learned a lot tinkering with this little system. Speaking of the rewind feature, that's where this device really shines, in my opinion. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## JoKeRz (Sep 27, 2019)

Awesome job, rrifonas! Maybe the expertise you gained doing this can help me: I have been trying to make some mods for my Atari Flashback 9 by changing some files inside the ext4 data and emulator squashfs partitions (similar to what you did here) and all goes well until I try to repack the image becuase the tools I tried to use (imgrepackerrk, afptool, rkImageMaker) always fail complaining of a missing "package-file". Do you mind explaining what tool / steps you use to recreate the final arcade_update.img file that is used for the upgrade? Many thanks!


----------



## rrifonas (Sep 28, 2019)

JoKeRz said:


> Awesome job, rrifonas! Maybe the expertise you gained doing this can help me: I have been trying to make some mods for my Atari Flashback 9 by changing some files inside the ext4 data and emulator squashfs partitions (similar to what you did here) and all goes well until I try to repack the image becuase the tools I tried to use (imgrepackerrk, afptool, rkImageMaker) always fail complaining of a missing "package-file". Do you mind explaining what tool / steps you use to recreate the final arcade_update.img file that is used for the upgrade? Many thanks!



Cool! It's good to have someone modding the Atari Flashback.

package-file is a simple file to map the partitions to the .img files, this sample is for the Genesis Flashback HD 2018:


```
# NAME Relative path
parameter    parameter
emulator    emulator_scd.img
data        data_no_test_sd_on.img
backup        RESERVED
#update-script  update-script
#recover-script recover-script
```

The tool to compile to final image is imgrepackerrk with the parameter /rkaf. Let me know if you need additional information.


----------



## JoKeRz (Sep 28, 2019)

Thank you!!! I ended up finding my answer via trial and error about and hour ago but it is good that you confirmed it before I tried to update my device. I manually created the package-file which for the Atari FB9 is


```
# NAME            Relative path
#
#HWDEF            HWDEF
parameter        parameter.parm
rom                rom_3050.img
emulator        emulator.img
data            data_no_test.img
backup            RESERVED
```
and indeed used the /rkfa parameter with imgrepackerrk because I empirically verified the  arcade_update.img created by you was of that type. I noticed the img file provided by the vendor has the "RKFW" header as well wrapping the file as FIRMWARE type, but since your mod worked for the arcade using RKFA, I will go with that and try to update my Atari FB9. Thanks, again!  If/when I have a mod useful to share with the community, I will do so.



rrifonas said:


> Cool! It's good to have someone modding the Atari Flashback.
> 
> package-file is a simple file to map the partitions to the .img files, this sample is for the Genesis Flashback HD 2018:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Nov 2, 2019)

How would I create a package-file for the Legends Flashback? I've ran into the same error. I'm just learning. Trying to add sonic chaos to the main menu. I'm hoping to learn how to swap roms as I'd like to make this a dedicated Sega Master System.

Also these are $11.00 at some Wal-Marts right now. I hear the new version coming out has no SD card slot.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 2, 2019)

AFAIK the Atari does not have an sd card, but the new fb still does. Awaiting confirmation as soon as I get my flashback legends 2019. @rrifonas. It’s been a while. Does the default legends fb firmware have a genesis core that can emulate sms? It’s just been a while since I messed with it


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Nov 2, 2019)

it has gen plus gx, it supports genesis, master system, sega cd, and game gear by default, I think.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 2, 2019)

I know the Sega fb 2018 has it but I don’t recall the gen plus core being in the FB legends by default


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Nov 2, 2019)

I thought the only cores added were mame2000 and FBA. From what ive seen of the few sega genesis games built in, the assigned emulator is mame?


----------



## rrifonas (Nov 2, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> AFAIK the Atari does not have an sd card, but the new fb still does. Awaiting confirmation as soon as I get my flashback legends 2019. @rrifonas. It’s been a while. Does the default legends fb firmware have a genesis core that can emulate sms? It’s just been a while since I messed with it





Draxxon said:


> I thought the only cores added were mame2000 and FBA. From what ive seen of the few sega genesis games built in, the assigned emulator is mame?



The Legends Flashback 2018 has Genesis Plus GX, QuickNES and custom builds of MAME 2003 Plus and FBA included, but only plays Genesis (.bin) and NES (.nes or .dat) games from the SD Card by default.
The CFW enable listing all extensions, and I added MAME 2000 and the full FBA core. With that said, it plays Master System and Game Gear games.

@Draxxon, if you are using the CFW, you don't need to change or rebuild the firmware. Use ImgRePackerRK to get a copy of the rom partition (if you want to keep the original games or see how all-games.ini works on this device), extract it with 7-zip, copy to the SD Card, and include a file mount_sd.ini in the root of the SD Card. This file will force the rom partition to be mounted from the SD Card. Now you can just add the games to all_games.ini exactly like the Genesis Flashback. If you still want to play with the firmware, just change the package-file using the sample I shared. Only the name of the partitions will change.

While the list of games are good, and I would love to have the Alladin rom, my expectations with the Legends 2019 are very low. It seems to be the same device with a SNES and a Colecovision core included. Based on what I've seen from the Atari FB X, it still running with the same clock speeds - 816MHz.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 2, 2019)

I just want to see how big the onboard nandflash will be. hopefully they had the decency this year to make it 1gb. lol
Also thanks for the info. much appreciated.


----------



## rrifonas (Nov 2, 2019)

I bet in 256MB max. Legends 2018 had a 128MB NAND, and the ROM partition has 60MB with less than 50MB used.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 2, 2019)

as soon as i acquire one i will hit you up. Ill share whatever info i gather from it. Challenge will be getting one first. I only see last years models in stores.


----------



## ArugulaZ (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm just curious about how close the Flashback Legends and the Atari Flashback 9 Boom hardware are, if at all. The Boom is the system currently being sold in Wal-Mart, and it has an SD card slot that you can use to upgrade the firmware. There's an update that lets you play games from the SD card slot, but only 2600 games. Can this be expanded upon? The Boom is clearly running on some cut down version of Android but its capabilities aren't fully known.


----------



## rrifonas (Nov 3, 2019)

There is a thread in AtariAge with a custom firmware for the Atari Flashback 9 Boom and Gold. It allows you to copy the contents to the SD Card and change artwork. 
The device has the same hardware and run the same OS as the Legends Flashback 2018 and Genesis Flashback HD 2018 (Linux).

The menu is hardcoded like the Genesis 2018 so you have just one core and the retroplayer is hardcoded to map only 1 button.


----------



## lelton (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi All, how do I get Defender working ?  I have a few different rom versions and they all get stuck on a diagnostic screen that says "Press Advance to Step Through Test" . I have hit Down and Start at the same time to insert a coin, and hit every key combination I can think of... but don't seem to be able to advance past the diagnostic screen. Any ideas ?

I have a similar problem with Joust. It just gets stuck on a diagnostic screen of "Factory Settings Restored".  I am using rom set versions MAME 0.37b5


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 5, 2019)

not to deviate off topic. just got a fb deluxe 2019 ordered (FINALLY!) should arrive in the next few days *crosses fingers*


----------



## rrifonas (Nov 5, 2019)

lelton said:


> Hi All, how do I get Defender working ?  I have a few different rom versions and they all get stuck on a diagnostic screen that says "Press Advance to Step Through Test" . I have hit Down and Start at the same time to insert a coin, and hit every key combination I can think of... but don't seem to be able to advance past the diagnostic screen. Any ideas ?
> 
> I have a similar problem with Joust. It just gets stuck on a diagnostic screen of "Factory Settings Restored".  I am using rom set versions MAME 0.37b5


Have you tried using the update on the bottom of the initial topic?
It's been a while since I tested these games, but I'm quite sure that the last update I created supported them...


----------



## lelton (Nov 5, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> Have you tried using the update on the bottom of the initial topic?
> It's been a while since I tested these games, but I'm quite sure that the last update I created supported them...



Hi Rrifonas, absolutely I used the lastest firmware named     "arcade_update_v2.6_fba_mame_v2.zip"    . The roms work, at least I can get in and exit out of the roms, I just can't get past the diagnostic screens. Roms I am having difficulties with are Defender, Joust and Joust 2. Hum...   BTW, I have no CHD files. Many other roms work perfectly.

UPDATE:
I reflashed the Legends Flashback with the latest firmware again "arcade_update_v2.6_fba_mame_v2.zip", to see if I had done something wrong with the firmware. Same problem, can't get past the diagnostic screens in Defender, Joust and Joust 2. I am going to proceed to replace my roms from a different source.

UPDATE 2:
I have replaced the problematic roms from a different source and all is working fine now  Defender, Joust and Joust 2 all working!


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Nov 5, 2019)

Is there any difference in these two versions from 2018?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh? Interesting. have never seen the one in the left tbh


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 6, 2019)

I wonder, has anyone dumped any of the most recent AtGames mini console releases and taken a look at the version of _Fix-it Felix Jr._ they now seem to include?


----------



## rrifonas (Nov 6, 2019)

lelton said:


> Hi Rrifonas, absolutely I used the lastest firmware named     "arcade_update_v2.6_fba_mame_v2.zip"    . The roms work, at least I can get in and exit out of the roms, I just can't get past the diagnostic screens. Roms I am having difficulties with are Defender, Joust and Joust 2. Hum...   BTW, I have no CHD files. Many other roms work perfectly.
> 
> UPDATE:
> I reflashed the Legends Flashback with the latest firmware again "arcade_update_v2.6_fba_mame_v2.zip", to see if I had done something wrong with the firmware. Same problem, can't get past the diagnostic screens in Defender, Joust and Joust 2. I am going to proceed to replace my roms from a different source.
> ...



I will check later (not today) but I know this happens because the core cannot create the .cfg and .nv file in a writable partition. Try creating a folder called "mame2000" under "GAME" and see if that will help.



Draxxon said:


> Is there any difference in these two versions from 2018?


The one in the left seem to be an European version. Nobody knows if there are differences, but I assume they are the same device. I've seen a picture of it on this site, and it supposedly has Mortal Kombat, but nobody has the device the tell us.



CeeDee said:


> I wonder, has anyone dumped any of the most recent AtGames mini console releases and taken a look at the version of _Fix-it Felix Jr._ they now seem to include?


It's a 'libretro core' based on a PC version from "Code Mystics".


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 6, 2019)

Oh? Safe to assume you are already taking a look at the device rrifonas?


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 6, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> It's a 'libretro core' based on a PC version from "Code Mystics".


No waaaaaaaaay, did they get the ROM from the actual promo cabinets? Those were basically PCs in Donkey Kong machines.

Is there a dump of it anywhere?


----------



## rrifonas (Nov 6, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> Oh? Safe to assume you are already taking a look at the device rrifonas?



Nope, I couldn't find one in DFW yet. I've seen the core and the assets but I don't have them. 



CeeDee said:


> No waaaaaaaaay, did they get the ROM from the actual promo cabinets? Those were basically PCs in Donkey Kong machines.
> 
> Is there a dump of it anywhere?



@CeeDee  You can take a look at this thread...


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Nov 6, 2019)

About the variant consoles. The one on the left that says "Arcade Legends Flashback" was purchased in illnois at a meijers. There is another guy from Ilinois who has a youtube channel called "Tim's Tiny Arcade". He has the same "Arcade Legends Flashback" model. The models I got from Walmart here in Illinois say "Legends Flashback". They seem to be the same, I can tell you Mortal Kombat is not on either unit. The boxes of the two units are identical (The box says "Legends Flashback"). some info on the bottom of the deck is different tho. The picture you showed says "[email protected] Classic Flashback" on the unit, but "Arcade Legends Flashback" on the box, so maybe that's a mockup/prototype deck.

Question. Is there a way to run everything off the sd card like the Atari FB9 CFW so we can add roms and artwork to the main UI?


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 6, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> @CeeDee  You can take a look at this thread...


Ahh, I was looking specifically for an AtGames dump to see if/how it differed from that one (which I already have)


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 6, 2019)

remember those can not be shared in a forum like this. they would contained copyrighted material and such.


----------



## rrifonas (Nov 6, 2019)

Draxxon said:


> About the variant consoles. The one on the left that says "Arcade Legends Flashback" was purchased in illnois at a meijers. There is another guy from Ilinois who has a youtube channel called "Tim's Tiny Arcade". He has the same "Arcade Legends Flashback" model. The models I got from Walmart here in Illinois say "Legends Flashback". They seem to be the same, I can tell you Mortal Kombat is not on either unit. The boxes of the two units are identical (The box says "Legends Flashback"). some info on the bottom of the deck is different tho. The picture you showed says "[email protected] Classic Flashback" on the unit, but "Arcade Legends Flashback" on the box, so maybe that's a mockup/prototype deck.
> 
> Question. Is there a way to run everything off the sd card like the Atari FB9 CFW so we can add roms and artwork to the main UI?


Interesting... so they are the 'same device', and both were found in US...

The current CFW already supports the /rom folder in the SD Card, but it doesn't dump your partition. I've made a test firmware with the same script from the Atari FB9 CFW plus overclock to 1.2GHz, but I didn't have time to test it properly.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 6, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> Interesting... so they are the 'same device', and both were found in US...
> 
> The current CFW already supports the /rom folder in the SD Card, but it doesn't dump your partition. I've made a test firmware with the same script from the Atari FB9 CFW plus overclock to 1.2GHz, but I didn't have time to test it properly.


im gonna take a guess and say they just ordered a new batch of external shells and started using those at one point or another.


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 6, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> remember those can not be shared in a forum like this. they would contained copyrighted material and such.


I asked "is there" not "where" or "give me" - important distinction. I just wanna know if it exists somewhere for me to dig up.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 6, 2019)

from what the internet show, there is a trace of existence of it somewhere.

I would start by taking a look where rrifonas suggested you start reading.


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 6, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> from what the internet show, there is a trace of existence of it somewhere.
> 
> I would start by taking a look where rrifonas suggested you start reading.


My point is that's an _oooold_ dump back from 2014. Again, I was curious if the one on the _AtGames_ machine differed, and if there was a dump of the _AtGames_ 2019 machine, or at least the Felix from it.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 6, 2019)

I will be able to tell you if it differs myself tonight. I’m getting the 2019 version in the mail


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Nov 6, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> Interesting... so they are the 'same device', and both were found in US...
> 
> The current CFW already supports the /rom folder in the SD Card, but it doesn't dump your partition. I've made a test firmware with the same script from the Atari FB9 CFW plus overclock to 1.2GHz, but I didn't have time to test it properly.



I was hoping to add to/edit the main UI. Overclock would be great!


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 6, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> I will be able to tell you if it differs myself tonight. I’m getting the 2019 version in the mail


Ayy, rad. I've heard the version online is a beta or early version.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Nov 17, 2019)

any word on the Legends FB 2 yet?
has anyone gotten their hands on one?


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 17, 2019)

i did. snes emulation is ok. twice the memory and nand is double the size.


----------



## Vanya (Nov 18, 2019)

Just got an 11$ 2018 unit at walmart today.
I'm anxious to try out this CFW.
Thanks to rrifonas for making it!
Before I slog through setting all this up with my phone (no pc at the moment), I just wanted to get some clarification as to what this machine can emulate.
If I'm understanding correctly, I'll be able to play sms, gg, md, arcade games from the mame 2000 set, arcade games from the fba set, and nes games?
No snes or tg16?


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Nov 18, 2019)

that's correct.
from what I understand they tried swapping in the snes core and there were issues with the button mapping.


----------



## Vanya (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks. Here's hoping something develops on that front in the future.


----------



## Vanya (Nov 18, 2019)

Got around to putting some nes games in the GAME foldar in the .nes format, but none of them will run.
I installed the v2 CFW.
Is there anything I need to do so that they'll run?


----------



## rrifonas (Nov 18, 2019)

The file names can not have spaces. This is the most common issue.


----------



## Vanya (Nov 18, 2019)

Yeah. I noticed my mistake right after I had posted.

Here's a better question. Can I set up custom controller configurations?
And what can I do with the ini file beyond what is already there?


----------



## rrifonas (Nov 19, 2019)

Vanya said:


> Yeah. I noticed my mistake right after I had posted.
> 
> Here's a better question. Can I set up custom controller configurations?
> And what can I do with the ini file beyond what is already there?


You need to create custom controller configuration for each game using START+Left. I'm not sure if they persist for games on the SD Card.

The ini file have some libretro core settings, but it's driven by a read-only file, making it almost useless.


----------



## Dinsdale5 (Nov 20, 2019)

I was wondering if there is a custom firmware option for the new Legends Flashback Deluxe with the 110 games?  This one turns the newer device into the old.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Nov 20, 2019)

There is not. Atleast nothing out at the time of this writing.


----------



## rrifonas (Nov 20, 2019)

Dinsdale5 said:


> I was wondering if there is a custom firmware option for the new Legends Flashback Deluxe with the 110 games?  This one turns the newer device into the old.



Not at this moment, but I had the opportunity to review the update released today for the Legends FB 2019, and it's basically the same device as the 2018, but with larger emulator and rom partitions.

I didn't have time to look closely at the menu executable (this is where the custom firmware does its magic), but it seems to have less room for customization. It has an entry for a Stella core which is not included anywhere, so there would be only 1 slot available for a custom core - this core could be MAME 2000. I've seen an entry for FBA, but the core is not included and the image and the I think it only can be called adding the games directly in all-games.ini (the game list).


----------



## Dinsdale5 (Nov 20, 2019)

Well, I will definitely watch and wait!  

Thank You!


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Dec 5, 2019)

There are firmware updates available for the 2019 Legends Flashback on the AtGames Website, posted yesterday.


----------



## rrifonas (Dec 5, 2019)

I have the impression they had some problems with FBA as it was removed from both Legends Flashback (2018 and 2019). Just looking at the files, this update has few differences from 2.6:

Retroplayer, retroplayer_ro.ini and retromenu were updated -> I don't know if they have improvements, but the files are newer (11-14, 11-25)
Mame 2003 Plus core was updated, it was likely to support Ghouls 'n' Ghosts; this is the only game that used FBA on the older version
FBA core was removed from rom partition and all-games.ini was updated - Ghouls 'n' Ghost is using MAME 2003 Plus now
I will probably mod it this weekend.


----------



## rrifonas (Dec 5, 2019)

I've installed this new firmware, and it seems to fix some issues with PAL games, and maybe it also fix the audio delay. 
I think this is the same menu and emulator as the FB 2019.
Some issues are still present, like battery backup not working for console games. Another nice addition is the support for SNES (.fig) in retromenu, I can try to add the same core present in the FB2019.

I have the new CFW ready (now with overclock support), but need to finish a couple of things before releasing it.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Dec 5, 2019)

Will the CFW have rom folder/emulator folder support so we can add to the stock UI?


----------



## rrifonas (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes, and I've already added the download link in the first post.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Dec 6, 2019)

I got everything running on my 2018, works great! Here is Actraiser for SNES.
Also, I picked up a standard edition 2019 at Wal-Mart for $45 tonite.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Dec 6, 2019)

I flashed the Atgames firmware update for the 2019. It unlocks the SD Card in the menu, but I lose the artwork thumbnails for Super Star Wars 2 and 3. Also those two games wont launch. There must be an issue wit the all games ini and entries for those titles.


----------



## UnholyVivid (Dec 9, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> Yes, and I've already added the download link in the first post.


What do you do with New rom folder, certain roms go there?
What do you do with new .SH files
delete all .ini or keep mountini.

FBA has coleco vision.  That had an addon to run Atari 2600.  Can this run .a26, .a52?

Is FBA bette than mame?  I see it has very similar romset as Mame 2000
I still can get FBA arcade roms to launch (altered beast).

Steps,
I unzip
Re zip as .7Z and put in game and run. (that not work)
---Do you need to delete .7z (that not work)


----------



## rrifonas (Dec 9, 2019)

The readme has instructions about the control files. 
If you want support to "rom" and "emulator" folder in the SD card, you keep the ini files. If you want to load the menu from the SD card, you use the .sh files. 

FBA *only works for arcade games *(the way it loads console games only works with RetroArch), and performance is crappy for anything besides older games, CPS1&2 and Neo Geo. MAME 2000 is the way to go _*for this device*_.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Dec 12, 2019)

unzip FBA game to a folder.
go in that folder and highlight all the different files, and add them to a 7zip archicve.
dont unzip to a folder and 7z that folder. that wont work.


----------



## UnholyVivid (Dec 16, 2019)

​


rrifonas said:


> The readme has instructions about the control files.
> If you want support to "rom" and "emulator" folder in the SD card, you keep the ini files. If you want to load the menu from the SD card, you use the .sh files.
> 
> FBA *only works for arcade games *(the way it loads console games only works with RetroArch), and performance is crappy for anything besides older games, CPS1&2 and Neo Geo. MAME 2000 is the way to go _*for this device*_.




The new firmware with overclock get(.figs) working.

But now I can't insert quaters (down+start) for (.zim)


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Dec 16, 2019)

to insert coins tap menu button on console twice.


----------



## rrifonas (Dec 17, 2019)

I will check if there is a way to run this action with the included controller. The hack is using slots intended for console games, and the new player don't understand the insert coin correctly when using these slots. 
I always use a Genesis controller for testing and it has the Mode button that works as Menu, so I've never tested this scenario with the included controller.


----------



## Dinsdale5 (Dec 24, 2019)

rrifonas said:


> The readme has instructions about the control files.
> If you want support to "rom" and "emulator" folder in the SD card, you keep the ini files. If you want to load the menu from the SD card, you use the .sh files.
> 
> FBA *only works for arcade games *(the way it loads console games only works with RetroArch), and performance is crappy for anything besides older games, CPS1&2 and Neo Geo. MAME 2000 is the way to go _*for this device*_.


So MAME will work in .7z format rather than .zip?  What about Coleco rom? What extensions are required? I got SNES, nes, Gen and Atari 2600 working.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Dec 25, 2019)

is that the 2019 version yo have? i never got atari running, but didn't try long. Sega CD ran with bios, also.


----------



## Mzeroxx69 (Jan 6, 2020)

Draxxon said:


> unzip FBA game to a folder.
> go in that folder and highlight all the different files, and add them to a 7zip archicve.
> dont unzip to a folder and 7z that folder. that wont work.



I have tried this with the capcom games.. do I need to merge the different files into one.. say for example mvsc.zip mvscu.zip mvscj.zip ect ect..?? There the only problem I'm having.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jan 10, 2020)

no don't merge them.


----------



## Mzeroxx69 (Jan 10, 2020)

Draxxon said:


> no don't merge them.



I figured it out.. grabbed a non Fba set of capcom roms..  all is up and running..

Another question thou.  I have disassembled mine to either paint the shell or wrap in vinyl stickers.. (this thing is so ugly!) And I have noticed a couple if connections on the board. A set of three and a set of 4.. there is also a small button along with the set of 4.  What are these for.. I'm guessing one is for a PC connection via added usb port or Uart but the other.. ?? and the button??


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jan 10, 2020)

I've never opened mine, but the atari fbx i have and the button is to start it in recovery mode.


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 11, 2020)

The 3 test points is UART connection, it only connected at 1500000bps.

The 4 small pins are for USB connection in recovery mode (pressing the recovery button) for reflash using "AndroidTool" (it's a Rockchip tool).
You can solder the wires from a USB cable on these pins (D+, D-, GND), or wire/solder a bridge with the 2 solder points and connect to a PC using the micro USB port. This post have an example for the Genesis FB 2018.


----------



## iamscuba2 (Jan 11, 2020)

Will the old Atari joysticks work on this system?


----------



## Mzeroxx69 (Jan 11, 2020)

rrifonas said:


> The 3 test points is UART connection, it only connected at 1500000bps.
> 
> The 4 small pins are for USB connection in recovery mode (pressing the recovery button) for reflash using "AndroidTool" (it's a Rockchip tool).
> You can solder the wires from a USB cable on these pins (D+, D-, GND), or wire/solder a bridge with the 2 solder points and connect to a PC using the micro USB port. This have an example for the Genesis FB 2018.



Thanks..   will start reading up on the process for the genesis flashback..  would eventually would like to swap out that pink yellow blue background image for something a little more personalized..


----------



## Mzeroxx69 (Jan 11, 2020)

iamscuba2 said:


> Will the old Atari joysticks work on this system?



 I believe this requires more than one fire button..   but if you want a stick there might be something from the sega genesis era out there..


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jan 12, 2020)

you can replace the launcher background on the 2018 model with the CFW.

if the same hack was done for the 2019 would we be able to add colecovision roms to the main menu? I would assume so.


----------



## Mzeroxx69 (Jan 12, 2020)

Draxxon said:


> you can replace the launcher background on the 2018 model with the CFW.



I didn't see instructions for that..   can you walk me thru the process??


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jan 12, 2020)

You will have to use the newer CFW (v2.8.4 w/ overclock) and the "mount" and "startup" files. Instructions are included. You can find it at the bottom of the very first post in this thread. after you generate the rom and emulator folders, the launcher BG images are found in "emulator"/"res"/"images" folder.

You will also have access to the bezels, and other UI graphics.

Here are some updates I made, All thumbnails were changed to arcade flyers and box art.
https://atariage.com/forums/applications/core/interface/file/attachment.php?id=692034

I'm still trying to figure out how to fix the A and B button issue on Nintendo games. I haven't had any luck with retroplayer config files. I've been seriously considering flashing back to the old firmware and losing SNES support to fix the issue. There was a test CFW for the old version that allowed for the mount and startup files and overclock, so I won't lose any of that. I have the newer 2019 model and it has SNES support anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jan 12, 2020)

I went ahead and opened my "ARCADE" Legends Flashback unit and took some pics. All the other models internals I've seen have the board attached to the base of the unit. This model has the board attached to the roof of the case. Also the cases are different. The "ARCADE" LFB2018 has a flat base and the front and back of the unit are attached to the roof. On the other units the base has the front and back attached. The roof is just a topper piece. Also, "Player 1" and "Player 2" on the front of the case have larger letters/numbers. It looks like the boards and Monkey King chips are identical tho. Its just a different case.


----------



## Mzeroxx69 (Jan 12, 2020)

Draxxon said:


> View attachment 193039 View attachment 193040
> 
> You will have to use the newer CFW (v2.8.4 w/ overclock) and the "mount" and "startup" files. Instructions are included. You can find it at the bottom of the very first post in this thread. after you generate the rom and emulator folders, the launcher BG images are found in "emulator"/"res"/"images" folder.
> 
> ...



Way ahead of you.. figured most of this out in the middle  of the night.  Just need to play around with the makeini.bat my first attempt gave me lots of extra garbage..  I'm guessing I need to run it in a folder of just roms with nothing else??

Back ground modified and new music added..  skinning job is done.. now just to sort out box art..


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jan 12, 2020)

I never use the makeini.bat. I just manually add the entries to the all_games.ini and add game description and info. The launcher BG in greyscale looks nice. I like Inverted colors also. Share your boxart results when youre done! feel free to use any that I posted, bud.

It looks like the LFB2019 has an actual Rockchip like the Atari FBX. There are two buttons on this board and a row of connectors where the ribbon cable attaches.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jan 16, 2020)

So i purchased a new 2019 unit so i wouldnt have the A/B NES button issues.
Is there a way for me to use the AndroidRKTool to make a bootable backup of this stock version 0.1.13 so I can share it?

I've been messing with it a bit, and can dump some partitions, but when I try and dump the rom or emulator partitions I keep getting errors.


----------



## rrifonas (Jan 17, 2020)

If you have already soldered the solder points near the USB port, use AndroidTool to put the device in Loader Mode and Rkdumper to dump the partitions


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jan 18, 2020)

No, I didn't solder anything, I just tried AndroidTool and RkDumpslicer, ect. Whenever I try to dump the rom or emulator partitions it just fails. I'm connected with the NES Classic power cable/USB cord to the PC.

I can export all other images, but those two fail.


----------



## Mzeroxx69 (Jan 19, 2020)

Draxxon said:


> View attachment 193039 View attachment 193040
> 
> You will have to use the newer CFW (v2.8.4 w/ overclock) and the "mount" and "startup" files. Instructions are included. You can find it at the bottom of the very first post in this thread. after you generate the rom and emulator folders, the launcher BG images are found in "emulator"/"res"/"images" folder.
> 
> ...



I've played around using the bezel art for backgrounds..   resized box art for about 60 genesis games. 9 of my favorite capcom system 2 games..   some mame stuff up next.  Bulk rename utility for windows was really helpful in the renaming  process..  dumped the flashback name...  here is a shot


----------



## ElioFilho (Jan 30, 2020)

Amazing work, mzeroxx69!

Since customization is your strongest skill, would you imagine a phone jack in front of this console? I want to use it with a headphone and a jack just between control plugs would be nice!

What do you think, is it possible without too much damage to main board?


----------



## ElioFilho (Feb 4, 2020)

Solved: bought a HDMI2HDMI+audio splitter


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Feb 14, 2020)

Legends Flashback 2019 standard edition has a new official firmware that was released on the 12th. The 2019 Deluxe version got one today.

Looks like they fixed the Jungle Book and Donald Duck game. They also resolved the missing games. (SSW2, SSW3, and Immortals)

they did not fix the NES A~B button issue and you still cannot remap the buttons with Hold R+Start.

I have had some time to test the unreleased CFW for the LFB2019. You can get colecovision games to run off the SD Card after all. Here are the new 2019 versions of the game thumbnails if you want to swap the ones on your 2018 version.


----------



## simplyretrogamer (Mar 19, 2020)

Do we have a confirmation of which ROMs are compatible with the Legends Flashback 2019, currently Atari 2600, NES and Genesis ROMs have worked for me and show on the SD card section, but can't seem to get SNES, MAME or other ROMs to detect?


----------



## rrifonas (Mar 20, 2020)

simplyretrogamer said:


> Do we have a confirmation of which ROMs are compatible with the Legends Flashback 2019, currently Atari 2600, NES and Genesis ROMs have worked for me and show on the SD card section, but can't seem to get SNES, MAME or other ROMs to detect?


The systems you mentioned are the ones working. I think SNES work if the rom has .fig extension. Arcade ROMs will not work.


----------



## RushHQ (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello. It seems with mame I have only gotten The Simpsons (4 Player) to work. Everything else (besides Mortal Kombat II with visual issues) will not work and will just take me back to the menu. Am I doing something wrong or is it a problem with the flashback?(I kinda wanted to play Ms.Pacman) I have the earliest model.​


----------



## RushHQ (Mar 30, 2020)

RushHQ said:


> Hello. It seems with mame I have only gotten The Simpsons (4 Player) to work. Everything else (besides Mortal Kombat II with visual issues) will not work and will just take me back to the menu. Am I doing something wrong or is it a problem with the flashback?(I kinda wanted to play Ms.Pacman) I have the earliest model.​


Nevermind! Turns out the roms I was using were from a corrupted source.


----------



## Franky32 (Apr 17, 2020)

Draxxon said:


> Legends Flashback 2019 standard edition has a new official firmware that was released on the 12th. The 2019 Deluxe version got one today.
> 
> Looks like they fixed the Jungle Book and Donald Duck game. They also resolved the missing games. (SSW2, SSW3, and Immortals)
> 
> ...



Hi!

I've have the LFB2019 Deluxe model and I've got the 2600 stuff working (via the SD card) just fine. Will the CFW allow the use of thumbnails/art, like the awesome sets that you've been creating?

Thanks!


----------



## rrifonas (Apr 18, 2020)

Franky32 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've have the LFB2019 Deluxe model and I've got the 2600 stuff working (via the SD card) just fine. Will the CFW allow the use of thumbnails/art, like the awesome sets that you've been creating?
> 
> Thanks!


Don't try using this CFW with the Legends Flashback 2019. It's for 2018 version. There is no CFW for this console.


----------



## Franky32 (Apr 18, 2020)

rrifonas said:


> Don't try using this CFW with the Legends Flashback 2019. It's for 2018 version. There is no CFW for this console.


Apologies if I posted incorrectly, I was trying to reply to Draxxon: He mentioned, "I have had some time to test the unreleased CFW for the LFB2019", so I was curious about the unreleased CFW. When will it be released? I am certainly willing to help test, if needed! I was hoping to use the 2600 thumbnail/art packages that Draxxon compiled for the Flashback 9/X machines...assuming that a CFW was available for the LFB2019...I already have A26 roms working on mine, but without the custom art...

Thanks!


----------



## rrifonas (Apr 19, 2020)

Franky32 said:


> Apologies if I posted incorrectly, I was trying to reply to Draxxon: He mentioned, "I have had some time to test the unreleased CFW for the LFB2019", so I was curious about the unreleased CFW. When will it be released? I am certainly willing to help test, if needed! I was hoping to use the 2600 thumbnail/art packages that Draxxon compiled for the Flashback 9/X machines...assuming that a CFW was available for the LFB2019...I already have A26 roms working on mine, but without the custom art...
> 
> Thanks!



I did not proceed with CFW for the Legends FB 2019 after the last update from AtGames. They included encryption for games stored in the emulator partition, so I think they don't want to see the partition exposed. 
Also, there are 2 versions (Normal and Deluxe, so 2 versions to support) and they changed their retroplayer in a way that made the arcade games support to be sub-optimal;you can't add credits easily with the controller included.


----------



## Franky32 (Apr 20, 2020)

rrifonas said:


> I did not proceed with CFW for the Legends FB 2019 after the last update from AtGames. They included encryption for games stored in the emulator partition, so I think they don't want to see the partition exposed.
> Also, there are 2 versions (Normal and Deluxe, so 2 versions to support) and they changed their retroplayer in a way that made the arcade games support to be sub-optimal;you can't add credits easily with the controller included.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Thanks for the info! I really wanted to get Draxxon's art pack to work, but I'm not willing to buy another poopy device from AtGames. I'll be switching to a Retron 77/Stella 6.1 soon...


----------



## Dinsdale5 (Apr 25, 2020)

@rrifonas I know that you haven't done a CFW for the Legends FB 2019.  I do have an odd issue though that perhaps you can help with?  One of the games, "Humans" shows a placeholder on the menu but there is no box art and the game fails to load.  While this is not really a major issue as I can play the rom through the SD card option, its more of the principle of the thing that it's not working.  Have you seen this?  The issue was larger with two other Star Wars titles not working in the same manner but AtGames posted a new Firmware update Feb 14th that partially corrected the issue but "Humans" remains missing.


----------



## Okieoneshinobi (May 4, 2020)

Where do I put the neo geo bios and what file structure? I have everything else working. The roms work on retroarch for my PC with Final Burn Neo.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (May 16, 2020)

Franky32 said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Thanks for the info! I really wanted to get Draxxon's art pack to work, but I'm not willing to buy another poopy device from AtGames. I'll be switching to a Retron 77/Stella 6.1 soon...



The A.T.A.R.I. Art Pack will work on the AFB9s or the AFBXs. At some point it should be easy to pick one up cheap.

The Arcade Flyer/Boxart Art Pack and the LFB2019 New Art Pack are for the older LFB2018 with the CFW. I'm sure you can pick one of those up cheaply. No Atari2600 or ColecoVision support though. The idea with these is if you want to add a lot of games to you main game list convert the atgames thumbnails to flyers and box art, so you can easily add more stuff that matches, instead of creating similar atgames style thumbnails, which sucks btw. The 2nd, New Art pack is if you wanted to turn your 2018 into a 2019 or 2019 deluxe in appearance. And to be completely honest, for some reason no one cares if you build a pack of 1000+ Atari roms and share them, for whatever reason, don't ask me. With this system, however, I wouldn't create all in one art and rom packs. Just some art only packs to start you guys on your own lists. Just because of how much larger in size these games are, and *chough* Nintendo *cough* Disney.

I thought the unreleased CFW for the LFB2019 worked great. I had hoped to create art packs for it as well. But for reasons stated above it was never released. I totally get it though, the new replacement roms for the broken Disney games were encrypted and put in the emulator partition. They would have been distributed in the CFW files.

At this point you basically want to find a 2018 unit. With the new CFW you can add all the new 2019's built in games and artwork to it easily. The unreleased CFW was for the 2019 standard edition, one wasn't made for the deluxe to my knowledge, so Atari 2600 was not supported. It also broke Fix-It Felix Jr. while the CFW was running. the CFW didn't dump sub folders, which Fix-It Felix was structured as. (IIRC rrifonas said it was the PC version)  Removing the sd card and playing normal would allow you to play Fix-It Felix again. I'm sure most if not all of these issues could have been resolved. I personally run my Atari roms on the AFB9/X. But basically ColecoVision is all that was gained. And on a side note D+Start for adding coins was removed as an option on atgames side of things, as rrifonas stated above. pressing menu on a 6 button OG sega pad or the menu button twice fast on the unit is how you added coins. vertical shooters got stretched. that's about all I remember.

I still have a 2nd LFB2019 running the CFW, colecovision romset is running from the SD Card but its not ideal to play coleco on a 6 button pad. the onscreen coleco controller pops up when playing the roms from the sd card, so that's good. I didn't do anything with the main game list menu except test stuff, I never modded it or added any games. My idea at this point with this unit is to have it be its own thing running only the colecovision games set.


----------



## Franky32 (May 18, 2020)

Draxxon said:


> The A.T.A.R.I. Art Pack will work on the AFB9s or the AFBXs. At some point it should be easy to pick one up cheap.
> 
> The Arcade Flyer/Boxart Art Pack and the LFB2019 New Art Pack are for the older LFB2018 with the CFW. I'm sure you can pick one of those up cheaply. No Atari2600 or ColecoVision support though. The idea with these is if you want to add a lot of games to you main game list convert the atgames thumbnails to flyers and box art, so you can easily add more stuff that matches, instead of creating similar atgames style thumbnails, which sucks btw. The 2nd, New Art pack is if you wanted to turn your 2018 into a 2019 or 2019 deluxe in appearance. And to be completely honest, for some reason no one cares if you build a pack of 1000+ Atari roms and share them, for whatever reason, don't ask me. With this system, however, I wouldn't create all in one art and rom packs. Just some art only packs to start you guys on your own lists. Just because of how much larger in size these games are, and *chough* Nintendo *cough* Disney.
> 
> ...



Lots of great info here, thanks! I've not been able to find an affordable Flashback X and I'm not wanting to pay much for a device that won't run games like Galagon, because of the older version of Stella. The Flashback 9s seem more affordable (and a great way to use your boxart sets) but they don't support paddles. From what I can tell, my LFB Deluxe runs 2600 games as well as the 9/X except that I can't get actual Atari controllers to work (I'm stuck using Genesis style units) and it doesn't support customization beyond adding roms to SD. In the meantime, maybe I will get a 2018 LFB as they are cheap and easy to find!


----------



## Okieoneshinobi (May 18, 2020)

Is it possible to use a chd file for MAME 2003?


----------



## Okieoneshinobi (May 31, 2020)

I have most of my games running in the All Games, Featured, Console, and Arcade sections, but now I cannot save the games. How do I fix that? What file extentions work for custom images? Is it just .png images, or can I use gifs and video files? Also with the music, are there other audio file extensions which work? Is there any way to change the Arcade, Console, and Featured sections to another name? In the all-games.ini, does Platform do anything, and if so, what are the proper names for the platforms? Has anyone made custom art yet? Or where can I upload my background art sk others can ese it?


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jun 1, 2020)

If  I remember CHD files work but bin/cue runs better.
Custom images are in PNG format.
OGG is the BG music format.
I don't know how to change the names of the sections. You would need to ask rrifonas.
I don't think "platform" does anything.
Not sure why your games aren't saving.
I've made custom thumbnails packs for the LFB2018. They are posted in this thread.
I've made a shit ton of packs for the Atari FB9/X, which is the exact same thing.


----------



## rrifonas (Jun 1, 2020)

There is no way to rename the sections, it's hardcoded in the menu.
About games not saving, try to remove some games from the sections and place them as 'sd card' games instead.


----------



## Genycis (Jun 2, 2020)

Had to ask this question out of curiosity.  Is it at all possible with any tweaking to Roms or other alternatives, to get TurboGrafx 16 Roms to work on the AtGames Legends Flashback (50 game system)?  

I've managed, with the firmware mod from this forum (thank you rrifonas and anyone else involved) to get NES roms to work, SNES roms to work, Genesis roms to load up, and even a Sega Master System attempt.

However, I tried TurboGrafx 16 roms but no luck at all on that (was hoping to play Neutopia and Dungeon Explorer lol).  I've also tried Colecovision games but can't seem to get Coleco roms to load up at all.

I've tried to download an arcade game or two (like Pac Man or Bagman) but not even sure if it's possible to load them or how to convert all the files into one file that loads up in AtGames.

Any thoughts or advice on how, if at all possible, to get any of these types of Roms to work?

Also, one final question regarding button configurations... is there any recommendations to SNES games as to how to get certain buttons to work?  My son tried playing Super Metroid but for some reason, we couldn't figure out how to get a button to fire, or if there's a way to configure in game (as I know the Super NES joypad had A, B, X, Y, and L, and R, along with Start and Select, and the AtGames is missing an actual "Select" button)?

Sorry for the questions... thanks in advance to anyone that can shed any light.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jun 3, 2020)

turbografx is not supported. you would need to create a new CFW and swap in the TG core and lose a current core. if its even possible. Rrifonas?

colecovison is only on the 2019 unit, and there is no CFW for it.

the controller lacks a button for snes select.

Besides nes, snes, genesis and master system you can also run sg-1000, game gear, sega cd, mame arcade and final burn alpha arcade games. how to do that is all in this thread.

I'm pretty sure all of this has been covered already.


----------



## Genycis (Jun 3, 2020)

Draxxon said:


> turbografx is not supported. you would need to create a new CFW and swap in the TG core and lose a current core. if its even possible. Rrifonas?
> 
> colecovison is only on the 2019 unit, and there is no CFW for it.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info Draxxon, I appreciate it.  Regarding what's covered in the thread, it was what helped me to figure out the NES and SNES setup, as well as Sega Master and Genesis roms working.  However, I saw a lot of other more technical talk and actually taking apart the system and other things of that nature and the TG16 situation wasn't quite as clear to me as to whether there was a potential workaround or if someone was working on figuring it out, so I thought I'd ask for complete clarity.

Thanks for clarifying.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Okieoneshinobi (Jun 4, 2020)

Genycis said:


> Thanks for the info Draxxon, I appreciate it.  Regarding what's covered in the thread, it was what helped me to figure out the NES and SNES setup, as well as Sega Master and Genesis roms working.  However, I saw a lot of other more technical talk and actually taking apart the system and other things of that nature and the TG16 situation wasn't quite as clear to me as to whether there was a potential workaround or if someone was working on figuring it out, so I thought I'd ask for complete clarity.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.  I appreciate it.



A lot of coleco and atari games can be found as arcade games. I even found a cool Bonks Adventure arcade game.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jun 7, 2020)

I created a private ColecoVision pack for myself.  286 games total. 158 real games I put in the "Console Games" section.  128 Homebrew games went in the "Arcade Games" section. I also converted a full pack of 519 games and put them in the "game" folder for the "SD Card" section. New bezels, BGM, and the Menu BGs have the CV Logo now. It's dope as fuck. I wish AtGames would make a mini CV.


----------



## cyanic (Jun 8, 2020)

I finally got around to messing around with my LFB after half a year (yay raw NAND dumps and my insistence on trying to reconstruct everything using it), and knocked up a quick demo of the thing running VVVVVV. New account, can't post links, but search "Custom game demo (not a libretro core) on AtGames Legends Flashback" on YouTube.

Adding custom game entries from SD card seems pretty straightforward, could automate it on console or do a desktop app such that you just need your game, covers, and metadata in a folder and it would get automatically detected. It could also be used for adding new cores without reflashing stuff or hex editing the original menu code.

BTW, dunno if it's been mentioned, but if you place a file called channel.txt on your SD card, you can play with the testing menu.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jun 11, 2020)

could you explain the channel.txt please.


----------



## Genycis (Jun 14, 2020)

cyanic said:


> I finally got around to messing around with my LFB after half a year (yay raw NAND dumps and my insistence on trying to reconstruct everything using it), and knocked up a quick demo of the thing running VVVVVV. New account, can't post links, but search "Custom game demo (not a libretro core) on AtGames Legends Flashback" on YouTube.
> 
> Adding custom game entries from SD card seems pretty straightforward, could automate it on console or do a desktop app such that you just need your game, covers, and metadata in a folder and it would get automatically detected. It could also be used for adding new cores without reflashing stuff or hex editing the original menu code.
> 
> BTW, dunno if it's been mentioned, but if you place a file called channel.txt on your SD card, you can play with the testing menu.



Hey Cyanic, is this with the LFB with 50 games, or the newer LFB with 100 games?  Had to ask.  Curious as to the things you said though.. will have to check out that youtube video you mentioned as well.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jun 22, 2020)

I've finished box art for Atari 2600, ColecoVision and Sega SG-1000. Sega Master System / Mark-III and GameGear is next.


----------



## cyanic (Jun 22, 2020)

Draxxon said:


> could you explain the channel.txt please.


I believe it's used to store some settings for testing wireless controllers on other Flashback models (probably one of the Genesis Flashback HD units), but in general it does bring up the testing menu. You shouldn't need to put any content in the file, just a blank one should suffice.



Genycis said:


> Hey Cyanic, is this with the LFB with 50 games, or the newer LFB with 100 games?  Had to ask.  Curious as to the things you said though.. will have to check out that youtube video you mentioned as well.


It's the 50 games one, but I don't imagine there's too much differences between the two in terms of how things launch.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jun 23, 2020)

I tried creating a blank channel.txt  file and putting it on the root of the SD Card on the newer 2019 model. I don't see a test menu. Maybe I'm missing something, maybe it only works on the 2018. I'm not sure.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jun 24, 2020)

Genycis said:


> Thanks for the info Draxxon, I appreciate it.  Regarding what's covered in the thread, it was what helped me to figure out the NES and SNES setup, as well as Sega Master and Genesis roms working.  However, I saw a lot of other more technical talk and actually taking apart the system and other things of that nature and the TG16 situation wasn't quite as clear to me as to whether there was a potential workaround or if someone was working on figuring it out, so I thought I'd ask for complete clarity.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.  I appreciate it.



I recently heard that yes it is possible to run the TG16 core on the LFB after all. I also know a couple people who want the Atari2600 core from the LFB Deluxe as well. Along with the ColecoVision core already being present, a new CFW for the LFB2019 100 Game model could become reality. I guess you would ditch one of the Arcade Game cores?


----------



## Genycis (Jun 24, 2020)

Draxxon said:


> I recently heard that yes it is possible to run the TG16 core on the LFB after all. I also know a couple people who want the Atari2600 core from the LFB Deluxe as well. Along with the ColecoVision core already being present, a new CFW for the LFB2019 100 Game model could become reality. I guess you would ditch one of the Arcade Game cores?



I actually have the 2018 version with the 50 games in it vs the 100 game version.  But I would probably consider ditching the arcade core if I had to ditch one for the sake of the TG-16, but, then that also may depend on the games and whether or not they need more buttons than the current controller has.  I already have issues with some SNES games because they need ALL the buttons to play and I'm short a "Select" button since the controller doesn't have one.  I wish there was a controller I could buy for the LFB 2018 that looked like a PS3 joypad so that I could incorporate the buttons needed.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jun 25, 2020)

Sega SG-1000 Flashback Converter pack with artwork for the LFB2018 and the newer CFW is released.
https://atariage.com/forums/applications/core/interface/file/attachment.php?id=742772


Also just noticed, there is new official firmware for all of the flashback type units that was released by AtGames yesterday. Only, they all have the same version number so maybe it isn't. I tried the LFB2019 at least. NES buttons are still jacked up.


----------



## Franky32 (Jun 26, 2020)

Draxxon said:


> I recently heard that yes it is possible to run the TG16 core on the LFB after all. I also know a couple people who want the Atari2600 core from the LFB Deluxe as well. Along with the ColecoVision core already being present, a new CFW for the LFB2019 100 Game model could become reality. I guess you would ditch one of the Arcade Game cores?


It would be sweet if people could run your Atari 2600 boxart set on the LFB2019...


----------



## cyanic (Jun 26, 2020)

I tried loading the Genesis Flashback 2018 contents from an SD card, seems to work fine aside from a bit slow loading. With a bit of effort, can probably make this "multiboot" to different Flashback models. Take one retromenu and load it with options to launch other retromenus, and then override the loading to remount to a different emulator/rom folder. Background daemon can listen for a certain keypress to kill the child menu and return to the "boot menu".


----------



## Franky32 (Jun 26, 2020)

Franky32 said:


> It would be sweet if people could run your Atari 2600 boxart set on the LFB2019...


Oh, I just want to set peoples' expectations though: I have the LFB 2019 Deluxe and although it runs 2600 roms as well as the Atari Flashback 9/X, it DOES NOT support Atari joysticks or paddles. For the best experience, you'll still need to get an Atari Flashback X and use actual Atari joysticks and paddles...


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jun 29, 2020)

is there a way to get GameBoy games running thru a Super Gameboy w/bios thru the snes emulator?


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jul 5, 2020)

Both of the LFB2019s got firmware updates for real this time.

V1.0.1
Release Date: 2020/07/03

##Games
• Leaderboard added to the following games. Please visit https://www.atgames.net/arcadenet/leaderboards/legends_flashback for instructions.
– BurgerTime
– Burnin' Rubber (please submit your score at this page for the best user experience. Example image can be found here: 
http://legendsultimate.atgames.net/afz/brubber.zip.save0.png)

## Miscellaneous
- Resolved game missing issue after upgrade to version 0.1.16 on select Legends Flashback consoles


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jul 6, 2020)

https://atariage.com/forums/topic/3...-custom-firmware-for-sd-card-roms-and-boxart/

This is where you can find my art packs for the LFB2018 (50 Games) model. SG-1000, Master System and the AtGames style thumbnails for boxart from the 2019 LFB and the Legends Ultimate Arcade game. Working on Game Gear now.


----------



## mx99 (Aug 4, 2020)

Greetings, I have installed the custom firmware on my 2018, 50 games version, atgames Legends Flashback, but it seems that I got the "rare plastic case" one. The one that says "ARCADE" on it.



Not sure if this matters but, I can't seem to get the newest firmware to run with the scripts that are suggested to be downloaded. Everything runs fine on the v2.6 custom firmware though (first one) but I was wondering if I can add custom Art Box to the roms that go into the "game" folder. I have used @Draxxon converted packs with his art box that go into the "rom" folder and it works. 



So if you could guide me a little would be awsome.



Oh and a very small doubt, what is the Super Street Fighters II: New Challengers ROM version that runs with the console by default? Cus' it doesn't seem to load when the modded SD is inserted. I tried using the FBA romset version of it and it just brought me back to the menu screen.



Thank you all for this great improvements!


----------



## Zaphod77 (Aug 10, 2020)

the controllers included have enough buttons for tg-16.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Aug 12, 2020)

The "Arcade" L:egends Flashback with 50 games is identical to the more common version. Its just a different shell. everthing works the same.

You cannot add box art toroms in the "game" folder. only the "rom" folder.

check and make sure you have the proper firmware and scripts.


----------



## relaxxx (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm looking at the V2.8.4 instructions and the first step says copy retroplayer.ini... There is no file. Do I use the file from 2.6 download?

Ummm... I guess, it worked.

I was like, "what in the world is OVERLOCK?" It is overclock... BTW has anyone checked the CPU temps? Because these have no heatsinks at all.

Well, I grabbed a SMS ROM to test, Wonder Boy In Monster Land... it loads but unplayable. The boy is stuck and falls through the screen! Not a great start.

Another weird thing about this game box, the power button is a physical on/off button. That means there is no proper software shutdown. Possible corruption issue? I already corrupted my SD card playing with this firmware for 30 mins.
- 
Hey, I found out that the ROMS you copy to the GAME folder are not sorted alphabetically. They are sorted in the order that they are copied. Windows File Explorer is not good at copying file in exact order. I used an Android TV box with ES File Explorer to copy MD ROMS and they all turned out in order. Then I copied some NES ROMS and they all show up in order AFTER all of the MD ROMS.


----------



## rrifonas (Oct 27, 2020)

I haven't looked at this CFW in a while but you can use the same retroplayer from 2.6 or not use any retroplayer as the settings are stored in a read-only file in the emulator partition.

It's overclock... a typo... I've never checked the temps (connecting this device over UART is terrible) but it doesn't create a lot of heat and I used some very conservative values (if I recall it was 1.1GHz or 1.3GHz, this CPU can work in theory at 1.5GHz)

This issue with Wonder Boy in Monster Land is the same issue a 'real' Genesis has when loading this game with a Genesis controller. There is a setting in genesisplus-gx to choose the controller type but I'm pretty sure it's global.

And yes, if you moved the partitions to the SD Card, it might corrupt at some point. The original firmware is still available in the AtGames website and you can always re-apply it if the CFW doesn't work for you, this CFW is just a hack to try to make this device more useful. The overclock is also reversible. This thread have some great information if you want to open the img file to improve or customize it.


----------



## relaxxx (Oct 28, 2020)

Thanks. CFW is a big improvement. You should do a max 1.5Ghz overclock update for people who want to push it. I took it apart and the CPU didn't seem too warm actually. Plus I can stick on a heatsink, no problem about that. Weird about that Wonderboy IML SMS bug, you'd think all the emulator codes would have patched that issue ages ago. It was literally the first ROM I tried.


----------



## relaxxx (Oct 30, 2020)

How do we know that the V2.8.4 overclock is actually in effect? I can't find any difference in performance. I also tested the temperature between OFW and CFW and the CFW was actually one degree cooler. Basically nil, margin of error. What I did was run GnG on demo for 25 minutes with each FW, with the cover off, and check the APU with an IR thermometer. If it was overclocked then it should have been a little bit warmer. It runs very cool for a ARM APU with no heatsink, 37C vs 36C.


----------



## hossbags2 (Nov 26, 2020)

rrifonas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to share my first custom firmware for the Atgames Legends Flashback 2018. *This CFW doesn't work with the Legends Flashback 2019 (the one with 100/110 games).*
> 
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Do i  need to install both updates. I have the LF2018 and mainly want the arcade games. Also what mame/fba rom sets should I get.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Feb 9, 2021)

over at AA Forum they have got a sort of folder system working for the AFBX, I'm guessing it will work on this system as well and i have built packs for most of the classic systems already.

Is that something you guys want to do here? Is anyone still messing with the LFB?


----------



## UnholyVivid (Feb 24, 2021)

How do you insert coins for separate players?
For instance, when playing King of the dragons, I can't insert coin in P2 slot.
same Quartet2.
Does the genesis multi tap work for 4 player games on this?
Its there a way to get the select button working for Snes games.  I have seen a snes to genisis port converter.  But I don't think the select button can be mappable.

You CAN just rename SNES roms to .fig.  I think .sfc work best.
Mario Kart doesn't seem to wok
Street Fighter Alphs 2 dopes not work.

Is there a way to get save states to work with mame?
Arcade games, is there a way to at least save the high score?


----------



## relaxxx (Mar 19, 2021)

Still playing around with my LFB. Some things I would like to see besides saves support; SD games thumbnails, swap A-B buttons for NES ROMS, a safe software shutdown option (SD card is always flagged with error because of this, I think), and also screen aspect options. People always poo poo full screen option, but if I wanted to put this box in an arcade cabinet with a 4:3 monitor the games would be super squished horizontally.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Mar 23, 2021)

in game reboot, restart, shutdown and folders have been implemented for the LFBs. And a bunch of other stuff. I havent messed with it too much, but I bet you can change buttons and aspect ratio now. A lot of files arent hardcoded anymore.

No, SD game thumbs, but rrifonas has editing of main menu support. Which lets you add games with art.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Mar 24, 2021)

rrifonas said:


> Not at this moment, but I had the opportunity to review the update released today for the Legends FB 2019, and it's basically the same device as the 2018, but with larger emulator and rom partitions.
> 
> I didn't have time to look closely at the menu executable (this is where the custom firmware does its magic), but it seems to have less room for customization. It has an entry for a Stella core which is not included anywhere, so there would be only 1 slot available for a custom core - this core could be MAME 2000. I've seen an entry for FBA, but the core is not included and the image and the I think it only can be called adding the games directly in all-games.ini (the game list).



Rocketfan removed the limitation on the number of cores. You can have as many cores as you want.


----------



## relaxxx (Mar 26, 2021)

Mario Kart SNES ROM had a problem with some older emulators. Something about DSP1b SYSTEM ROM missing. Maybe this could be looked into, or patched into the CFW??


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Apr 4, 2021)

here are cores for LFB type of systems. some work some do not.
latest - buildbot.libretro.com > nightly > linux > armv7-neon-hf > latest


----------



## relaxxx (Apr 5, 2021)

Looking forward to more CFWs... hopefully coming soon.  I don't suppose there is any possibility of enabling OTG USB devices like keyboards and gamepads? I soldered the data lines on mine and tried to see if a keyboard did anything, no luck at all. 

Also played with some MAME ROMS and a few actually keep scores; Bubbles, Journey, Joust, and Zoo Keeper.


----------



## spanner (Apr 21, 2021)

how do you edit sega_update.img...? do you do it in linux, I can see its content with 7zip but can not edit it, I have a idea how to change cores..?


----------



## spanner (Apr 25, 2021)

HELP.... 
Can't open file "data_no_test_sd_on.img" for reading


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Apr 30, 2021)

Legends Flashback Ultimate (Community Project) - AtGames Flashback and Portable Consoles - AtariAge Forums

(for ALL the AtGames Legends Flashbacks. LFB 2018 - Model No. FB8650, LFB 2018 Deluxe - Model No. FB8650, LFB 2019 - Model No. FB8660 and LFB 2019 Deluxe/Special Edition - Model No. FB8660S. You MUST have Custom Firmware installed that lets you read files from the SD Card - 32GB or less.)

This will allow you to add games with box art to the main menu. It will also allow you to sort game libraries into folders. You can now Shutdown and Reboot the system from the controller or Clear the Recently Played games list. It has a Home button that will take you back to the main menu. It allows for custom themes, music and bezels. It takes advantage of overclock custom firmware. It has been loaded with more emulator cores, and even more can be added. You can change core settings if available. You can remap your buttons. It will also allow each LFB system to run its built in games from the SD Card. You will NOT loose any games. You can remove the SD Card and your system will run stock. You CAN import your /game folder. This package makes NO internal changes to your system. This is a COMMUNITY PROJECT. Feel free to give feedback or lend a hand. You can use all or just parts of this in your own projects if you wish. Thank You to R.Rifonas for the Original CFW and RocketFan for the System Changes.

DOWNLOAD:
https://atariage.com/forums/applications/core/interface/file/attachment.php?id=837127


----------



## takwu (Aug 16, 2021)

Wow that's a nice surprise.

I bought FBL 2018 in May 2020 (it was on clearance...) and found this thread, so I was gonna play around with this CFW. Then life happened, and I never did anything with it other than testing that it worked with the original firmware.

Finally today I came back here for the CFW and found out about another project? Nice!

Thank you so much rrifonas and Draxxon for working on this cheap little thing


----------



## 4dapeople (Oct 22, 2021)

rrifonas said:


> As I commented before MAME 2000 has a weird way to look for the content folder... if the front end does not return a directory it tries to create a folder called (null) in the same path as the emulator. In our case this path is read only and it fails.
> 
> Other MAME versions and FBA have a different logic, if the front end does not return the path, they create the files under a folder in the content dir.
> 
> ...



for any one who may be skilled enough to assist me.
  I would like to discuss some technical support issues I have with the 2018 legend flashback console.
Basically im interested in having a skilled coder make modifications to the code that runs the console in order to allow it to play video and audio files.

If you know of any one who may be skilled enough to help me in this project, I would greatly appreciate any information or assistance you can give me in contacting them


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Dec 27, 2021)

We did get audio and video files to play. we even got karaoke working. ffmpeg is the video core that was used.

video playback was only decent on an overclocked atari flashback x and a flashdrive. Playing video from the sd card, even with overclock, was skipping.


----------



## RocketFan (Dec 29, 2021)

Hey Draxxon, just joined over here and can't figure out how to PM you.  What happened?


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Dec 29, 2021)

Albert power tripped on me for using the confused emoji on everyones status update. I guess since it was his birthday he was feeling himself and banned me. Those guys never liked me.

Im following along the AA thread still. You can see the "ghost of draxxon" downloaded RRAs recent fcf retroplayer.ini file 1000 times. lol.

Im going to finish version 2.0 and pass it to you somehow, my email is ...

[email protected]

Ive thought about coming back here. Kevin Mos3s is also here. Also, archive . org will probably happen now sooner than later. I removed the youtube channel since it all links back to AA.

BTW, I think you have to make 5 posts here before you can PM people.


----------



## RocketFan (Dec 30, 2021)

Draxxon said:


> BTW, I think you have to make 5 posts here before you can PM people.


Ah, OK - This is two.  :-)

Sent you an e-mail.  Since we are on the LFB Custom FW thread - it would also be great to tie Fairchild and MSX1 into the LUFB at some point!


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Dec 30, 2021)

Here is the plan, you guys keep going at  atari aged, I will follow along. I will upload full versions at archive . org

https://archive.org/details/@afbnexus


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jan 12, 2022)

Is there a way to download those games? I would like to stick those in the NEXUS. Import stuff from Brazil is awesome.

http://donsoft.com.br/dmgd/#one


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jan 18, 2022)

Draxxon said:


> We did get audio and video files to play. we even got karaoke working. ffmpeg is the video core that was used.
> 
> video playback was only decent on an overclocked atari flashback x and a flashdrive. Playing video from the sd card, even with overclock, was skipping.


wow sounds like you guys have been pushing this thing to its limit. impressive work.


----------



## Deleted member 502272 (Jan 22, 2022)

Thanx Gaster. Rocketfan did most of the work on system updates.

Playstation 1 was about the limit of this thing. Turbografx cd played well,


----------



## Jeffdewe (Jul 26, 2022)

I just ordered a Legends Flashback 100 for only $39 Canadian great deal. Just wondering has anyone got any sort or wireless controller working on it? If which ones? I'm not much for wired ones. Even if you have to use a OTG Cable. 
​


----------



## ATFlashback2018 (Dec 24, 2022)

cyanic said:


> I tried loading the Genesis Flashback 2018 contents from an SD card, seems to work fine aside from a bit slow loading. With a bit of effort, can probably make this "multiboot" to different Flashback models. Take one retromenu and load it with options to launch other retromenus, and then override the loading to remount to a different emulator/rom folder. Background daemon can listen for a certain keypress to kill the child menu and return to the "boot menu".


So the Sega 2018 Flashback Pico CF works in 50 game 2018 Legends Flashback?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 24, 2022



Deleted member 502272 said:


> Legends Flashback Ultimate (Community Project) - AtGames Flashback and Portable Consoles - AtariAge Forums
> 
> (for ALL the AtGames Legends Flashbacks. LFB 2018 - Model No. FB8650, LFB 2018 Deluxe - Model No. FB8650, LFB 2019 - Model No. FB8660 and LFB 2019 Deluxe/Special Edition - Model No. FB8660S. You MUST have Custom Firmware installed that lets you read files from the SD Card - 32GB or less.)
> 
> ...


So this is this?
Looks like 32x is playable 
@25:36


----------



## rrifonas (Dec 26, 2022)

ATFlashback2018 said:


> So the Sega 2018 Flashback Pico CF works in 50 game 2018 Legends Flashback?
> 
> So this is this?
> Looks like 32x is playable
> @25:36


Using the Sega Flashback firmware will soft-brick the Legends Flashback. They have different partition tables. 

I was looking at my backups and I've found a 'cfw' for the Legends Flashback 2018 with Picodrive instead of Genesis Plus GX but I never released it, performance for 32x games were not great (I learned how to overclock the console later) and Game Gear was not supported at the time. Picodrive had a significant update in 2021 (1.99) which added support for Game Gear.

The cfw in the Youtube video is an expansion of my original cfw, it was created by rocketfan and draxxon and allows you to use most of the libretro cores available for these old devices. You can read the notes in the Youtube video and try to find this cfw, I'm not sure if it is still available in AtariAge.


----------

